# مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية



## جاسر (17 يناير 2004)

*مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية ... تحتاج (كتب) !!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
كيف حالكم شباب 
يا اخوان يا مهندسين ..
لا تخذلوبنا بين الأقسام ...
أضيفوا كتب مفيدة 
تميز المهندسين الميكانيكيين في كل شيء في الملتقى 
تحياتي

اضافة الى ما كتبه الجاسر في الماضي 




motaz_95 قال:


> احبتي في الله تم بحمد الله افتتاح مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية الجديدة فأرجو منكم الالتزام بعدم وضع اي نوع من الطلبات او الاستفسارات في هذا الموضوع​
> لقد تم اقفال المكتبة القديمة للترتيب والتحسين وسوف يتم بأذن الله نقل ما في المكتبة القديمة للجديدة من قبل المشرفين فلا يوجد داعي لاعادت نفس المشاركة في المكتبة الجديدة​
> يمنع الشكر في المكتبة​
> حول طريقة رفع او تنزيل الكتب راجع الموضوع المثيت في الرابط التالي تحت اسم طريقة رفع الملفات​
> ...


----------



## MamdOOh (20 يناير 2004)

السلام عليكم،،
هذا كتاب في علم الحرايات Heat Transfer ، ولا أدري ان كنتم تقبلونه في هذا القسم
هو كتاب أكثر من رائع، تجدون وصلة تنزيله 
هنا 

حجم الكتاب 8.59Mb 
768 صفحة
يباع في amazon.com ب 80 دولار​حاولت ان ارفعه الى اكثر من موقع لكن لم يسمحوا لي لمحدودية رفع الملف الواحد !
والباقي عليكم


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (12 أغسطس 2005)

*إعــــــــــــــــلان مهم*

[frame=2 70] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني الأعضاء نظرا لكثرة المشاركات المتميزة من قبل الشباب الناشطين والذين أشد على أيديهم للإستمرار في هذا العطاء الرائع والمفيد لنا جميعا والمتعلقة بنشر كتب هندسية ميكانيكية وتحميلها ، رأيـــــت من المفيد أن تجمع هذه المشاركات تحت موضوع واحد وهو مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية وهو الموضوع الذي كتبه أخي جاسر جزاه الله خيرا  ، وكما ترون فما هذا إلا إكمال لما بدأه الشباب ولنقوم بعملية تنظيمية بسيطة .

وبهذا نكون قد حصرنا جميع الكتب المتعلقة بالهندسة الميكانيكية في شتى المجالات  
[grade=00BFFF 4169E1 0000FF]( انتقال الحرارة - الآلات الميكانيكية - المضخات - الديناميكا الحرارية - الميكاترونيكس - ميكانيكا الموائع - الميكانيكا العامة - مواقع تعليمية ....... وغيرها الكثير ) [/grade] 
في موضوع واحد يسهل على القارئ ولا يشتت انتباهه . 

[grade=FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460]سيثبت هذا الموضوع في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وسنكون من المتابعين له باستمرار [/grade]  

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه 

أخوكم
أبو عمــــــر 
[/frame] ​


----------



## العرندس (14 أغسطس 2005)

*Free Download of Control Valve Handbook*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​  

تحية طيبة لكم أخواني المهندسين الأعزاء  

تقدم شركة EMERSON 

لتوثيق إدارة المشاريع  

في موقعها .. وبالتحديد في .. ركن المكتبه 

10 كتب أنتجتها الشركة  

وهي قابلة للتحميل مجانا  

حيث 

يوجد 10 كتب رتبت حسب : عدد مرات التحميل ... 

أكثرها تحميلا .. كتاب : Control Valve Handbook

لذا سأتحدث لكم عن هذا الكتاب .. 

رابط مكتبة الشركة 

تفضلوا : -​
http://www.documentation.frco.com/i...E&Action=GetTemplatePage&Page=PN_DOCLIB&pnd=1


محتويات الكتاب : 

Chapter 1 offers an introduction to control valves including definitions for
common control valve and instrumentation terminology.

Chapter 2 develops the vital topic of control valve performance.

Chapter 3 covers valve and actuator types.

Chapter 4 describes digital valve controllers, analog positioners, boosters,
and other control valve accessories.

Chapter 5 is a comprehensive guide to selecting the best control valve for
an application.

Chapter 6 covers the selection and use of special control valves.

Chapter 7 covers desuperheaters, steam conditioning valves, and turbine
bypass systems.

Chapter 8 offers typical control valve installation and maintenance procedures.

Chapter 9 includes information on control valve standards and approval
agencies throughout the world.

Chapter 10 offers useful tables of engineering reference data.

Chapter 11 includes piping reference data.

Chapter 12 is a handy resource for common conversions​.

ملاحظات : - 

- الكتاب بصيغة Pdf حيث يلزم وجود برنامج الأكروبات ريدر لقراءة الكتاب بعد تحميله ... 

- الكتاب يقع في 295 صفحة  

- يتميز الكتاب بكثرة الرسومات التوضيحية ( كالقطاعات العرضية والطولية )  

- يبلغ حجم الكتاب 2.7 ميجابايت تقريبا  

أخوكم في الله 

محمد العنزي


----------



## العرندس (16 أغسطس 2005)

*Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning eBooks - 5 Parts - For Free Download*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​  

تحية طيبة لكم أخواني الأعزاء  

وبعد : -

هدية لمهندسين الميكانيكا .. تخصص التبريد وتكييف الهواء  

وهي رابط لموقع متخصص في التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء  

Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning​
يوفر الموقع Textbook مكون من5 أجزاء  

حيث تتضمن هذه الأجزاء شرح المواضيع التالية : - 

Part 1 (includes contents)
Indirect heating 1 (1.96 MB)

Part 2 
Indirect heating 2, direct heating (1.62MB)

Part 3
Ventilation (0.75MB)

Part 4 
Air conditioning 1 (1.80MB)

Part 5
Air Conditioning 2 (3.01MB)​
تفضلوا على الرابط التالي : - 

http://www.info4study.co.uk/ebook.htm

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## العرندس (8 سبتمبر 2005)

*مواقع هندسية ... تعليمية ... لدروس الهندسة الميكانيكية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
[frame="11 70"]تحية طيبة لكم أخواني زوار قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية  

من مشرفين وأعضاء وزوار 

فأهلا وسهلا بالجميع 

أولا وبادئ ذي بدئ 

نعتذر عن الإنقطاع في الفترة الماضية 

نظرا لظروف .. العمل  

وبإذن الله لن يتكرر هذا الإنقطاع 

وحتى لا أطيل عليكم 

فهذه مواقع تعليمية في الهندسة الميكانيكية 

تفضلوا : - 

Basic Hydraulics

http://64.78.42.182/free-ed/MechTech/hydraulics01/default.asp

Bernoulli's Equation

http://www.du.edu/~jcalvert/tech/fluids/bernoul.htm

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/bern.html

http://www.princeton.edu/~asmits/Bicycle_web/Bernoulli.html

http://www.ac.wwu.edu/~vawter/PhysicsNet/Topics/Pressure/BernoulliEquation.html

http://home.earthlink.net/~mmc1919/venturi.html


ملاحظات : 

- بعض المواقع السابقة متخصصة في شرح أمر معين ... وبعضها شامل لعدة مواضيع لذا يمكنكم العودة إلى الصفحة الرئيسية ومن ثم الإطلاع على باقي المعلومات ...  

- جميع المواقع السابقة وبلا إستثناء ... لا يوجد منها موقع واحد فيه حرف واحد من لغة الضاد ...  

- بإذن الله سوف أضع هنا.. في مكتبة القسم .. المزيد من المواقع .. في حال حصولي عليها ... 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم [/frame]


----------



## العرندس (28 سبتمبر 2005)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أهلا وسهلا بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

تفضل أخي الكريم سهيل اليماني 

هذا الرابط للتحميل مباشرة 

http://www.edb.gov.pk/Corporations/SEC/HMC.pdf

أما الرابط التالي فهو من موسوعة ويكيبيديا الشهيرة حيث يمكنك البحث ... عن كل ماتريد بأكثر من لغة منها العربية والإنجليزية والألمانية والفرنسية والأسبانية ... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lng

كذلك يمكنك العودة للصفحة الرئيسية ... 

ووضع ماتريد البحث عنه في المتصفح الخاص بالموقع 

هذا وتقبل تحياتي 

أخوك : محمد العنزي


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

*Pump Handbook For Free Download*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
[frame="11 70"]تحية طيبة للجميع  

بإذن الله سوف أقوم برفع الكتاب الرائع و الشهير 

Pump Handbook  

EDITED BY
Igor J. Karassik
Joseph P. Messina
Paul Cooper
Charles C. Heald

هنا في مكتبة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية  

ولأول مرة في تاريخ المنتديات العربية  

حصريا على : 

[glint]ملتقى المهندسين العرب  [/glint] 

وهو بمثابة هدية لكافة أعضاء هذا الملتقى المميز 

بمناسبة قرب حلول شهر رمضان المبارك  

الكتاب يقع في من 1789 صفحة ...   

وسوف تستمر عملية رفع أجزاء الكتاب

أيام ... متتالية و متوالية  

 ( الكتاب كامل ولكنه مجزأ )

ويمكن ربط هذه الأجزاء ببرامج متعددة منها 

برنامج Adobe Acrobat Professional  


فــ تابعونا 

وأول الغيث ..... قطرة 

تفضلوا ... 

أخوكم : محمد العنزي[/frame]


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا لتحميل باقي الملفات  
جاري رفع الملفات  
وجاري تحميلها من قبلكم ​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا 
لتحميل ​
باقي الملفات ​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا ​
بقية الملفات ​
للتحميل ​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا 
بقية 

الملفات للتحميل​​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا ​


بقية الملفات 

للتحميل​​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا ​
بقية الملفات ​
للتحميل​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

*جاري الرفع .... تفضلوا للتحميل ..*

تفضلوا 

بقية 

الملفات 

للتحميل​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

​

تفضلوا 

لتحميل 

بقية 
الملفات ​


----------



## العرندس (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا ​
لتحميل بقية ​
الملفات​


----------



## العرندس (3 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا ​
لتحميل بقية ​
الملفات​


----------



## العرندس (3 أكتوبر 2005)

تفضلوا 
لتحميل 
بقية ​
الملفات
 
فــ لله الحمد من قبل ومن بعد 
تحية طيبة للجميع  
ها قد إنتهيت بعون و توفيق من الله 

من رفع الكتاب الشهير 


Pump Handbook ​ 
لـــ ملتقى المهندسين العرب  
وبهذا يصبح : - 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
المنتدى العربي الوحيد ... لتحميل هذا الكتاب 
وهو الكتاب : - 

الذي لا يستغني عنه أي مهندس ميكانيكي ...ختاما ​
كنت قد رفعت لكم الملفات على مدى يومين متتاليين ... 
وآمل منكم الآن أن : ترفعوا أيديكم 

بالدعاء لي ... فـــ للداعي مثل ما دعى أخوكم في الله​ 
محمد العنزي​ 
دمتم بخير 
أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## motaz_95 (24 يوليو 2006)

احبتي في الله تم بحمد الله افتتاح مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية الجديدة فأرجو منكم الالتزام بعدم وضع اي نوع من الطلبات او الاستفسارات في هذا الموضوع​ 

لقد تم اقفال المكتبة القديمة للترتيب والتحسين وسوف يتم بأذن الله نقل ما في المكتبة القديمة للجديدة من قبل المشرفين فلا يوجد داعي لاعادت نفس المشاركة في المكتبة الجديدة​
يمنع الشكر في المكتبة​
حول طريقة رفع او تنزيل الكتب راجع الموضوع المثيت في الرابط التالي تحت اسم طريقة رفع الملفات​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19906​
اذا لم يكن الرابط يعمل ارجو منك وضع تنبيه حول ذلك​
والسلام ختام


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 يوليو 2006)

Handbook of Mechanical Engineering Calculations, Second Edition

Title: Handbook of Mechanical Engineering Calculations, Second Edition (Mcgraw-Hill Handbooks)
Author: Tyler G. Hicks
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2006-02-17
Number Of Pages: 1436

Solve any mechanical engineering problem quickly and easily This trusted compendium of calculation methods delivers fast, accurate solutions to the toughest day-to-day mechanical engineering problems. You will find numbered, step-by-step procedures for solving specific problems together with worked-out examples that give numerical results for the calculation. Covers: Power Generation; Plant and Facilities Engineering; Environmental Control; Design Engineering New Edition features methods fo 

http://rapidshare.de/files/26847109/0071481125_ar001.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847111/0071481125_ar002.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847140/0071481125_ar003.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847163/0071481125_ar004.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847152/0071481125_ar005.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847164/0071481125_ar006.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847182/0071481125_ar007.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847191/0071481125_ar008.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847194/0071481125_ar009.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847204/0071481125_ar010.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847208/0071481125_ar011.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847292/0071481125_ar012.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847285/0071481125_ar013.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847297/0071481125_ar014.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847305/0071481125_ar015.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847330/0071481125_ar016.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847321/0071481125_ar017.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847350/0071481125_ar018.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847351/0071481125_ar019.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847360/0071481125_ar020.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847364/0071481125_ar021.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847373/0071481125_ar022.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847379/0071481125_ar023.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847382/0071481125_ar024.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847400/0071481125_ar025.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847408/0071481125_ar026.pdf.html


----------



## العرندس (1 أغسطس 2006)

*للتحميل Handbook of Mechanical Engineering Calculations*

[FRAME="12 70"]






[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/GRADE]






روابط تحميل الكتاب الشهير 

Handbook of Mechanical Engineering Calculations 

Second Edition

McGraw-Hill






الحجم الكلي للكتاب .. 37.7 ميجابايت  

الكتاب بصيغة Pdf .. عالي الوضوح !!

عدد صفحات الكتاب : 1776 صفحة  

عدد روابط التحميل : 26 رابط  

http://rapidshare.de/files/26847109/0071481125_ar001.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847111/0071481125_ar002.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847140/0071481125_ar003.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847163/0071481125_ar004.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847152/0071481125_ar005.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847164/0071481125_ar006.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847182/0071481125_ar007.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847191/0071481125_ar008.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847194/0071481125_ar009.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847204/0071481125_ar010.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847208/0071481125_ar011.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847292/0071481125_ar012.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847285/0071481125_ar013.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847297/0071481125_ar014.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847305/0071481125_ar015.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847330/0071481125_ar016.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847321/0071481125_ar017.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847350/0071481125_ar018.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847351/0071481125_ar019.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847360/0071481125_ar020.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847364/0071481125_ar021.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847373/0071481125_ar022.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847379/0071481125_ar023.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847382/0071481125_ar024.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847400/0071481125_ar025.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/26847408/0071481125_ar026.pdf.html

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


لتصفح الكتاب 







أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم




[/FRAME]​


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 أغسطس 2006)

*Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook*

Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook (Hardcover) 


by Neil Sclater, Nicholas Chironis 
Hardcover: 500 pages 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 3 edition (June 13, 2001) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0071361693​ 
2,501 mechanisms and mechanical devices - at your fingertips! A one-of-a-kind pictorial directory, Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook, Third Edition, gives you drawings and descriptions of time-tested components, mechanisms, and devices. A carefully compiled index lets you quickly find a specific component which may very well be the exact problem-solving answer you've been seeking. You can count on this guide to help you: * Recycle successful mechanical inventions into new products, with or without modifications * Design basic mechanisms from scratch with a chapter of tutorial text and formulas * Save time researching patents * Get a refresher on the design and function of bearings, belts, brakes, clutches, couplings, cranks, feeders, gears, genevas, joints, latches, linkages, pumps, screws, springs, and switches Stay on top of present and future trends in mechanical engineering and machine design, with up-to-date treatments of motion control systems; 2D and 3D CAD software; industrial robots and rapid prototyping (RP) systems; recent research and spinoffs of MEMS technology​ 
Encyclopedic coverage unmatched by any other reference 
*Actuators 
*Bearings 
*Belts 
*Brakes 
*Cams 
*Chains 
*Clamps 
*Clutches 
*Controllers 
*Couplings 
*Cranks 
*Drivers 
*Encoders 
*Feeders 
*Gears 
*Genevas 
*Joints 
*Latches 
*Linkages 
*Magnets 
*Manipulators 
*Motors 
*Pumps 
*Robots 
*Screws 
*Sensors 
*Solenoids 
*Springs 
*Switches 
*Transmissions​ ​
التحميل

http://rapidshare.de/files/9707769/McGraw-Hill_-_Mechanisms_And_Mechanical_Devices_Sourcebook_-_bookwarez.org.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب عن معالجة المياه وكتب أخرى The Nalco Water Handbook*

The Nalco Water Handbook

ISBN: 0070458723
Title: The Nalco Water Handbook
Author: Frank N. Kemmer
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1988-01-01
Number Of Pages: 1120


Prepared by a staff of experts in the field and sponsored by the largest company in the world specializing in chemicals for water treatment, this is the comprehensive sourcebook on water supply and treatment. It offers practical advice on how to improve water quality, optimize water usage and treatment processes, and avoid mistakes when dealing with vendors. Here, in one convenient reference, is everything you need to know about the best use of water in any situation and the best way to condition it. The book fully covers these important topics: * chemistry of water * water sources * water contaminants * water treatment * water disposal * industrial use of water * water used by municipalities This new Second Edition has been revised and updated to reflect major advances in technology, in all aspects of the field, from analysis to unit operations. There is new coverage of coal and coke gasification...electric furnace steel and direct reduction steel production...ultrapure water as used in pharmaceutical plants, the electronics industry, and utility plants...acid rain...treating contaminated groundwater and toxic leachates...and chemical feed systems. New material is presented in the rapidly expanding areas of membrane separation and ion exchange. There's also a new chapter on energy which will be of particular interest to water chemists, especially those in utility plants


التحميل :
http://rapidshare.de/files/3643048/The_Nalco_Water_Handbook_2nd_Edition.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

The Water Wizard: The Extraordinary Properties of Natural Water

This book has more details in it than Living Energies but by no means does it explain exactly how Viktor created his mystical healing water that cured many disorders. If anyone wants to be a great water researcher or just knowledgeable on water they should read and re-read this book 4-5 times and then read in-between the lines. A great book if you want to learn about water. No-ONE today even comes close to Viktor Schauberger, he was the Water King.
This is the first book of the "Eco-Technology" series, and as so, gives you the foundation of the therories presented by Vikto Schauberger, and amplified by Callum Coats. It DOES contain quite alot of previous information written in Living Energies (Coat's first Schauberger book), however, the discussion and the text is much more thoroughly covered. The substance of water, water supply, deep-sea water, the consequences of drinking purely mechanically treated water, notes on the secrets of water, high-frequency water, the pulsation and healing power of water, river regulation, groundwater tables, temperature and movement of water...notice my use of the word WATER. Yes, this book is about water, but, by reading it, just wait until you discover what you DID NOT know about "water". It is a very good start, and as I said, a foundation for understanding the theories of Viktor Schauberger

http://rapidshare.de/files/1983677/callumcoats1.zip.html
Password: callumshauberger​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

Freshwater Microbiology, Biodiversity and Dynamic Interactions of Microorganisms in the Aquatic

ISBN: 0471485284
Title: Freshwater Microbiology : Biodiversity and Dynamic Interactions of Microorganisms in the Aquatic Environment
Author: David Sigee
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2005-01-27
Number Of Pages: 544

This unique textbook takes a broad look at the rapidly expanding field of freshwater microbiology. Concentrating on the interactions between viruses, bacteria, algae, fungi and micro-invertebrates, the book gives a wide biological appeal. Alongside conventional aspects such as phytoplankton characterisation, seasonal changes and nutrient cycles, the title focuses on the dynamic and applied aspects that are not covered within the current textbooks in the field

http://rapidshare.de/files/4278841/Fresh_Water_Microbiology.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

Water Treatment Handbook

Volume 1
1. Water, a fundamental element.
2. Treatment, what type of water and why?
3. Basic phsyysical-chemical processes in water treatment.
4. Basic biological processes in water treatment.
5. Methods and means of analysis..
6. Aquatic organisms.
7. The effects of water on materials.
8. Formulae digest.

Volume 2
9. Preliminary treatment systems.
10. Flocculation - settling - flotation.
11. Aerobic biological processes.
12. Methane fermentation.
13. Filters.
14. Modern ion exchange methods.
15. Separation by membranes.
16. Deaeration, stripping, evaporation.
17. Oxidation - Disinfection.
18. Thickening and stabilization of sludge.
19. Sludge treatment.
20. Storage and feeding of reagents.
21. Measurement, control, automation and supervision.
22. Treatment of drinking water.
23. Treatment of swimming pool water.
24 Municipal wastewater treatment.
25. Treatment and conditioning of industrial water.
26. Industiral processes and the treatment fo wastewater.

http://rapidshare.de/files/14995600/Water_Treatment_Handbook_-_Ondeo_Degremont.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/14998289/Water_Treatment_Handbook_-_Ondeo_Degremont.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/15000319/Water_Treatment_Handbook_-_Ondeo_Degremont.part3.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Hydraulic Design Handbook*

ISBN: 0070411522
Title: Hydraulic Design Handbook
Author: Larry W Mays
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1999-07-29
Number Of Pages: 1024

Easy-to-follow guide to data otherwise offered in several difficult federal handbooks. Includes all relevant regulations from the EPA, NOAA, Federal Highway Administration, and other public agencies. Covers hydraulic design for water supply, water excess management, and environmental considerations. Features the contributions of experts in specific hydraulic design.


http://rapidshare.de/files/26426323/Hydraulic_Design_Handbook_-_Larry_W._Mays.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Handbook of Hydraulic Fluid Technology*

ISBN: 0824760220
Title: Handbook of Hydraulic Fluid Technology (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
Author: Totten
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 1999-10-15
Number Of Pages: 1272

This text aims to facilitate a broader understanding of the total hydraulic system, including hardware, fluid properties and testing, and hydraulic lubricants. It provides a comprehensive and rigorous overview of hydraulic fluid technology and evaluates the ecological benefits of water as an important alternative technology. Equations, tables and illustrations are used to clarify and reinforce essential concepts


http://rapidshare.de/files/27023278/Handbook_of_Hydraulic_Fluid_Techology.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

Welding Aluminium And Its Alloys

This is a practical user's guide to all aspects of welding aluminium and aluminium alloys. Ideal for engineers who may have little prior understanding of metallurgy and only a brief acquaintance with the welding processes involved, it also provides a basic understanding of the metallurgical principles involved, showing how alloys achieve their strength and how the process of welding can affect these properties.. The author describes the more frequently encountered processes and presents recommendations on welding parameters for use as a starting point for developing a viable welding procedure. He also includes tips for avoiding some of the pitfalls of welding these sometimes-problematic materials

ISBN: 0849315514
Title: The Welding of Aluminium and Its Alloys
Author: Gene Mathers
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2002-10-16
Number Of Pages: 236

http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

*كتـاب عن لحـام الألمونيوم والسبائك Welding Aluminium And Its Alloys*

Welding Aluminium And Its Alloys

This is a practical user's guide to all aspects of welding aluminium and aluminium alloys. Ideal for engineers who may have little prior understanding of metallurgy and only a brief acquaintance with the welding processes involved, it also provides a basic understanding of the metallurgical principles involved, showing how alloys achieve their strength and how the process of welding can affect these properties.. The author describes the more frequently encountered processes and presents recommendations on welding parameters for use as a starting point for developing a viable welding procedure. He also includes tips for avoiding some of the pitfalls of welding these sometimes-problematic materials

ISBN: 0849315514
Title: The Welding of Aluminium and Its Alloys
Author: Gene Mathers
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2002-10-16
Number Of Pages: 236

التحميــــــــــل​
http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (12 أغسطس 2006)

Carbon Fiber Composites

ISBN: 0750691697
Title: Carbon Fiber Composites
Author: Deborah Chung
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1994-09-23
Number Of Pages: 215

In Carbon Fiber Composites, the reader is introduced to a wide range of carbon fiber composites, including polymer-matrix, metal matrix, carbon-matrix, ceramic-matrix and hybrid composites. The subject is examined in a tutorial fashion, so that no prior knowledge of the field is required. In contrast to other books on composites, this book emphasizes materials rather than mechanics, as the prominence of composite materials has resulted from their increased presence in applications other than structure.

Provides up-to-date information on the entire spectrum of carbon fiber composites. 
Emphasizes processing as the foundation of composite materials development. Addresses the processing, properties and applications of each type of material
systematically. 


CODE
http://rapidshare.de/files/2295227/smileybooks.net__0750691697.rar.html

password: smileybooks.net


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

Handbook of Molded Part Shrinkage and Warpage


ISBN: 1884207723
Title: Handbook of Molded Part Shrinkage and Warpage
Author: Jerry Fischer
Publisher: Plastics Design Library
Publication Date: 2003-06
Number Of Pages: 244

Handbook explains in plain terms why moldings shrink and warp, shows how additives and reinforcements change the picture, sets out the effects of the molding process conditions, and reveals why you can never have a single 'correct' shrinkage value. For researchers, equipment designers, and software developers designing material and equipment improvements


http://rapidshare.de/files/5615145/Handbook_of_Molded_Part_Shrinkage_and_Warpage_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

Handbook of Adhesives & Sealants

ISBN: 0070498881
Title: Handbook of Adhesives & Sealants
Author: Edward M. Petrie
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1999-10-11
Number Of Pages: 896

First-Of-Its-Kind Guide to Polymeric Adhesives and Sealants. Now you can find in a single, well-organized source, information about adhesives and sealants normally available only in technical and vendor literature. In Handbook of Adhesives and Sealants, industry pro Edward Petrie brings together information from chemistry, material and surface sciences, and solid mechanics. Covering structural and non-structural applications, the Handbook lets you thoroughly explore the use of polymeric adhesives and sealants for joining or bonding metals, plastics, composites and elastomers. You get the best available information and recommendations on: *Applicable theories and fundamentals *Joint design *Adhesive/sealant selection *Selecting optimal process and manufacturing equipment *Selecting proper testing and quality control methods *Application, curing, and other production processes *Expected end-use properties The "how-to" user emphasis includes plenty of real-life examples. General formulations clarify why certain components are used, and help you spot future development opportunities in the industry

http://rapidshare.de/files/5615156/Handbook_of_Adhesives_and_Sealants_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

Handbook of Material Weathering

ISBN: 1895198127
Title: Handbook of Material Weathering
Author: George Wypych
Publisher: Asm Intl
Publication Date: 1995-12-20
Number Of Pages: 566
PDF 7,3 MB
Book Description
Our weather is a hostile environment and has adverse effects on many common materials such as polymers, coatings, fabrics, and building materials. The Handbook of Material Weathering is a comprehensive guide to causes, effects, and countermeasures in this important field. The discussion covers the fundamentals of weathering, test methods, and evaluations, stabilization, and biodegradation. The handbook includes weathering data and sensitivities for a large range of specific plastics, and will be an invaluable reference to a vital aspect of materials and product performance

http://rapidshare.de/files/5614968/Handbook_of_Material_Weathering__2nd_Edition__by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Engineering Procedures Handbook*

ISBN: 0815514107
Title: Engineering Procedures Handbook
Author: Phillip A. Cloud
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1998-06-01
Number Of Pages: 394

This handbook is a new systematic approach to engineering documentation, therefore, it will simplify the end users ability to set up or enhance their engineering documentation requirements. Companies with small manual systems, to large scale mass production facilities, can use this handbook to tailor their engineering documentation requirements.

If an individual or company wishes to create or improve an engineering documentation system, there is no need to start from scratch. Instead, use this new handbook, complete with 47 specially designed forms and with procedures that cover every major aspect of a comprehensive engineering documentation system. Another book published by Noyes, Engineering Documentation Control Handbook can be very helpful if used in conjunction with this handbook.

This book contains 62 engineering procedures and 27 forms. Most of these engineering procedures are influenced by the author's background in aircraft, aerospace, and the computer industry. The manufacture of Printed Circuit Boards, was used as an example throughout the book. However, the principles are applicable to all engineering and operational disciplines.


http://rapidshare.de/files/5537684/Engineering_Procedures_Handbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Advanced Polymer Processing Operations*

Advanced Polymer Processing Operations

Title: Advanced Polymer Processing Operations
Author: Ph.D. Nicholas P. Cheremisinoff
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1998-05-01
Number Of Pages: 287

This volume covers advanced polymer processing operations and is designed to provide a description of some of the latest industry developments for unique products and fabrication methods. Contributors for this volume are from both industry and academia from the international community. This book contains nine chapters covering advanced processing applications and technologies

http://rapidshare.de/files/5537713/Advanced_Polymer_Processing_Operations_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب .... Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering*

Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering

ISBN: 0306457261
Title: Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering
Author: Arie Ram
Publisher: Plenum Publishing Corporation
Publication Date: 1997-12-31
Number Of Pages: 264

This ideal introductory text covers the basics of polymer chemistry and engineering, as well as structure-property relationships in plastics, in a concise manner. Technically authoritative and up-to-date, the volume offers a survey of the basic chemistry of monomers and their conversion to the various polymers, the essentials of structure and performance, rheology of polymers as liquids and solids, and mechanical properties. Problem sets enhance the book's suitability for advanced undergraduates in chemical engineering or materials science

http://rapidshare.de/files/5537799/Fundamentals_of_Polymer_Engineering_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Engineering Vibration Analysis with Application to Control Systems*

Engineering Vibration Analysis with Application to Control Systems

ISBN: 034063183X
Title: Engineering Vibration Analysis with Application to Control Systems
Author: C. Beards
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1995-06
Number Of Pages: 448

Most machines and structures are required to operate with low levels of vibration as smooth running leads to reduced stresses and fatigue and little noise. This book provides a thorough explanation of the principles and methods used to analyse the vibrations of engineering systems, combined with a description of how these techniques and results can be applied to the study of control system dynamics. Numerous worked examples are included, as well as problems with worked solutions, and particular attention is paid to the mathematical modelling of dynamic systems and the derivation of the equations of motion

http://rapidshare.de/files/11151298...with_Application_to_Control_Systems.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11151324...with_Application_to_Control_Systems.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11151342...with_Application_to_Control_Systems.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/11151076...with_Application_to_Control_Systems.part4.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ..Applied Materials Science: Applications of Engineering Materials in Structural*

Applied Materials Science

ISBN: 0849310733
Title: Applied Materials Science: Applications of Engineering Materials in Structural, Electronics, Thermal, and Other Industri
Author: Deborah D. L. Chung
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2001-06-13
Number Of Pages: 256

Materials are the foundation of technology. As such, most universities provide engineering students with the basic concepts of materials science, but few offer the applications-oriented background that students need to succeed in industry. This book fills that gap. From a cross-disciplinary perspective, the author examines the practical applications of engineering materials across a broad range of industries. The topics addressed include electronic packaging, smart materials, thermal management, and materials development. Designed for use as both a text and a reference, Applied Materials Science is both scientifically rich and technologically relevant

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19V0ZQTO
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/11658105/Applied.Materials.Science.eBook-EEn.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook*

Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook

ISBN: 0815510535
Title: Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook
Author: Walter Lee Sheppard
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1986-08-01
Number Of Pages: 722

This information packed volume describes corrosion and chemical resistant masonry materials necessary for buildings and equipment requiring such materials. Written by 40 authorities, it covers a broad variety of materials, from structural materials, membranes and lining systems, to inspection and failure analysis. This will enable practicing engineers and architects to write specifications and instructions, and draw details, for proper installation of such masonry materials and equipment. It will also be of use to a wide variety of manufacturing and chemical process industries​http://rapidshare.de/files/5537865/...Masonry_Materials_Handbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Fluid Mechanics, by Pijush K. Kundu*

Fluid Mechanics, by Pijush K. Kundu

ISBN: 0121782514
Title: Fluid Mechanics, Second Edition
Author: Pijush K. Kundu
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 2001-08-17
Number Of Pages: 700

This is the most comprehensive introductory graduate or advanced undergraduate text in fluid mechanics available. It builds from the fundamentals, often in a very general way, to widespread applications to technology and geophysics. In most areas, an understanding of this book can be followed up by specialized monographs and the research literature.

The material added to this new edition will provide insights gathered over 45 years of studying fluid mechanics. Many of these insights, such as universal dimensionless similarity scaling for the laminar boundary layer equations, are available nowhere else. Likewise for the generalized vector field derivatives. Other material, such as the generalized stream function treatment, shows how stream functions may be used in three-dimensional flows. The CFD chapter enables computations of some simple flows and provides entrée to more advanced literature.

*New and generalized treatment of similar laminar boundary layers. 
*Generalized treatment of streamfunctions for 
three-dimensional flow . 
*Generalized treatment of vector field derivatives. 
*Expanded coverage of gas dynamics. 
*New introduction to computational fluid dynamics. 
*New generalized treatment of boundary conditions in fluid mechanics. 
*Expanded treatment of viscous flow with more examples​http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 


Mirror​http://rapidshare.de/files/4677538/Kundu-Cohen_Fluid_Mechanics.pdf.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*3 مجلدات عن Physical Metallurgy*

المجلد الأول
ISBN: 0444866280
Title: Physical Metallurgy, 3rd edition, 1984
Author: Robert W. Cahn
Publisher: Elsevier Science Ltd
Publication Date: 1984-02

Physical Metallurgy describes the microstructure, transformation and properties of metallic materials using solid state physics and chemical thermodynamics. The author also treats experimental methods of physical metallurgy. The third edition includes new sections on the permeation of hydrogen in metals, the Landau theory of martensitic transformation, and order hardening and plasticity of intermetallics. The author has brought numerous other sections up to date in the light of new developments such as scanning tunneling microscopy, CALPHAD-method, diffusion in glasses, DIGM, and recrystallization. His clear and concise coverage of a remarkably wide range of topics will appeal both to physics students at the threshold of their metallurgical careers and to metallurgists who are interested in the physical foundation of their field. 

Volume 1 contents:

Crystal structure of the metallic elements
Electron theory of metals
Structure and stability of alloys
Structure of intermetallic compounds and phases
Metallurgical thermodynamics
Phase diagrams
Diffusion in metals and alloys
Solidification
Microstructure
Appendix: Quasicxystals

http://rapidshare.de/files/3430100/Physical_metallurgy-vol01-Robert_Cahn.pdf.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

المجلد الثانى

ISBN: 0444866280
Title: Physical Metallurgy, 3rd edition, 1984
Author: Robert W. Cahn
Publisher: Elsevier Science Ltd
Publication Date: 1984-02

Physical Metallurgy describes the microstructure, transformation and properties of metallic materials using solid state physics and chemical thermodynamics. The author also treats experimental methods of physical metallurgy. The third edition includes new sections on the permeation of hydrogen in metals, the Landau theory of martensitic transformation, and order hardening and plasticity of intermetallics. The author has brought numerous other sections up to date in the light of new developments such as scanning tunneling microscopy, CALPHAD-method, diffusion in glasses, DIGM, and recrystallization. His clear and concise coverage of a remarkably wide range of topics will appeal both to physics students at the threshold of their metallurgical careers and to metallurgists who are interested in the physical foundation of their field. 

Volume 2 contents:

Surface microscopy, qualitative and quantitative
Transmission electron microscopy
X-ray and neutron scattering
Interfacial and surface microchemistry
Oxidation, hot corrosion and protection of metallic materials
Diffusive phase transformations in the solid state
Nondifisive phase transformations
Physical metallurgy of steels
Point defects
Metastable states of alloys

http://rapidshare.de/files/3430391/Physical_metallurgy-vol02-Robert_Cahn.pdf.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

المجلد الثالث

ISBN: 0444866280
Title: Physical Metallurgy, 3rd edition, 1984
Author: Robert W. Cahn
Publisher: Elsevier Science Ltd
Publication Date: 1984-02

Physical Metallurgy describes the microstructure, transformation and properties of metallic materials using solid state physics and chemical thermodynamics. The author also treats experimental methods of physical metallurgy. The third edition includes new sections on the permeation of hydrogen in metals, the Landau theory of martensitic transformation, and order hardening and plasticity of intermetallics. The author has brought numerous other sections up to date in the light of new developments such as scanning tunneling microscopy, CALPHAD-method, diffusion in glasses, DIGM, and recrystallization. His clear and concise coverage of a remarkably wide range of topics will appeal both to physics students at the threshold of their metallurgical careers and to metallurgists who are interested in the physical foundation of their field. 

Volume 3 contents:

Dislocations
Mechanical properties of single-phase crystalline media:
deformation at low temperatures
Mechanical properties of single-phase crystalline media:
deformation in the presence of diffusion
Mechanical properties of solid solutions
Mechanical properties of intermetallic compounds
Mechanical properties of multiphase alloys
Fracture
Fatigue
Recovery and recrystallization
Magnetic properties of metals and alloys
Metallic composite materials
Sintering processes
A metallurgist’s guide to polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/3430790/Physical_metallurgy-vol03-Robert_Cahn.pdf.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*Handbook of Lasers*

Handbook of Lasers

Handbook of Lasers 
Hardcover: 1224 pages
Publisher: CRC; 1st edition (September 21, 2000)
Language: English
ISBN: 0849335094
Szie: 7.57 Mb




​ 
*Book Description*
The Handbook of Lasers is an extremely comprehensive and up-to-date compilation of the properties of lasers in all media. This publication contains a combination of numerical and graphical data presented in the Handbook of Laser Science and Technology along with more recent developments and presented in a concise volume. Lasers are grouped by type solid, liquid, and gas. The entries include the properties of crystalline, paramagnetic ion lasers, glass lasers, color center lasers, semi-conductor lasers and more. X-ray lasers and free electron lasers are also covered

http://rapidshare.de/files/17561777/CRCPress._Handbook_of_Lasers_-_ISBN_0849335094.2001.rar.html


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (14 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Plastics Engineering*

Plastics Engineering

ISBN: 0750637641
Title: Plastics Engineering
Author: R J CRAWFORD
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1998-03-09
Number Of Pages: 352

This book presents in a single volume the basic essentials of the properties and processing behaviour of plastics and composites. The aim is to give engineers and technologists a sound understanding of basic principles without the introduction of unduly complex levels of mathematics or chemistry and thereby set plastics in their proper context as engineering materials.
This textbook pioneered the approach whereby both properties and processing of reinforced and unreinforced plastics are covered in a single volume. It assumes no prior knowledge of plastics, and emphasises the practical aspects of the subject. In this third edition over half the book has been re-written and the remainder has been updated and re-organised. Early chapters give an introduction to the types of plastics which are currently available and describe how a designer goes about the selection of a plastic for a particular application. Later chapters lead the reader into more advanced aspects of mechanical design and analysis of polymer melt flow. All techniques developed are illustrated by numerous worked examples, and problems are given at the end of each chapter - the solutions to which form one of the appendices​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/3519276/Plastics_engineering-Crawford.pdf.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar


----------



## حمادي2001 (14 أغسطس 2006)

عاجل جدا جدا نرجو الأهتمام والرد السريع وتزويدنا بأي مرجع ممكن :
أريد أن أسأل عن كيفية تحسين مواصفات الصوديوم بنتونايت لتقترب أو تكافيء كالسيوم بنتونايت لأستخدامه في مادة backfill material


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

*Technical E-Books*
Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB 
Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB 
Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB 
Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB 
Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB 
The Electrical ENgineering Handbook 71.02 MB 
Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB 
Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB 
Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB 
Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB 
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB 
Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB 
Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB 
Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB 
Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB 
Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB 
Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB 
Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB 
Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB 
Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB 
Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB 
Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB 
Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB 
Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB 
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB 
Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB 
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB 
and more.......

```
Electronic Packaging Handbook 13.19 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/Blackwell_GR__Electronic_Packaging_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20307533/Blackwell_GR__Electronic_Packaging_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar[/URL] 
Biomedical Engineering Handbook 49.03 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732/Bronzino_-_The_Biomedical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732/Bronzino_-_The_Biomedical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_.rar[/URL] 
Fundamentals and Applicastions of Ultrasonic Waves 6.97 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/Cheeke_J.D.N._-_Fundamentals_and_Applications_of_Ultrasonic_Waves__CRC_2002_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20309996/Cheeke_J.D.N._-_Fundamentals_and_Applications_of_Ultrasonic_Waves__CRC_2002_.rar[/URL] 
Very Large Scale Integration Handbook 31.72 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/Chen_-_VLSI_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20311048/Chen_-_VLSI_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999_.rar[/URL] 
Systems Analysis and Design 5.89 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/Davis___Yen_-_Systems_Analysis_And_Design__CRC_Press_1998_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20311252/Davis___Yen_-_Systems_Analysis_And_Design__CRC_Press_1998_.rar[/URL] 
The Electrical ENgineering Handbook 71.02 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482/Dorf__Richard_C._-_The_Electrical_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20313482/Dorf__Richard_C._-_The_Electrical_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2000_.rar[/URL] 
Ocean Engineering Handbook 14.98 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20319176/El-Hawary__Ferial_-_Ocean_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20319176/El-Hawary__Ferial_-_Ocean_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar[/URL] 
Shock and Vibration Handbook 11.54 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399/Harris_C.M.___Piersol_A.G._-_Harris__Shock_And_Vibration_Handbook_5th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2002_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399/Harris_C.M.___Piersol_A.G._-_Harris__Shock_And_Vibration_Handbook_5th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2002_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Mass Measurement 3.38 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467/Jones_F.E.___Schoonover_R.M._-_Handbook_of_Mass_Measurement__CRC_2002_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20319467/Jones_F.E.___Schoonover_R.M._-_Handbook_of_Mass_Measurement__CRC_2002_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Thermal Engineering 33.69 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20320181/Kreith__Frank_-_The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering__CRC_Press__2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20320181/Kreith__Frank_-_The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering__CRC_Press__2000_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Heating, Ventilation, and Air-Conditioning 29.22 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20320812/Krieder__JF_-_Handbook_of_Heating_Ventilation_and_Air_Conditioning__CRC_Press_2001__v2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20320812/Krieder__JF_-_Handbook_of_Heating_Ventilation_and_Air_Conditioning__CRC_Press_2001__v2.rar[/URL] 
Machinery Handbook 40.11 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/Machinery_s__handbook_26th_ed__Industrial_Press_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20321727/Machinery_s__handbook_26th_ed__Industrial_Press_.rar[/URL] 
Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 8.72 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar[/URL] 
Root Cause Failure Analysis 15.05 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/Mobley_RK_-_Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/Mobley_RK_-_Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Inorganic Chemical 6.76 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418/Patnaik_P._-_Handbook_of_inorganic_chemicals__McGraw_Hill_2003_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20322418/Patnaik_P._-_Handbook_of_inorganic_chemicals__McGraw_Hill_2003_.rar[/URL] 
Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook 23.34 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20322942/Ratay_RT_-_Forensic_Structural_Engineering_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20322942/Ratay_RT_-_Forensic_Structural_Engineering_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_2000_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/Roberge_P.R._-_Handbook_of_Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/Roberge_P.R._-_Handbook_of_Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar[/URL] 
Electromagnetics Handbook 4.33 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20323266/Rothwell___Cloud_-_Electromagnetics_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20323266/Rothwell___Cloud_-_Electromagnetics_Handbook__CRC_Press_2001_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding 7.48 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/Thompson_-_Handbook_of_Mold__Tool_and_Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742/Thompson_-_Handbook_of_Mold__Tool_and_Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar[/URL] 
Handbook of Thermodynamic Data of Co-Polymer Solutions 1.61 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20324777/Wohlfarth_-_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Data_of_Copolymer_Solutions__CRC_Press_2000_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20324777/Wohlfarth_-_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Data_of_Copolymer_Solutions__CRC_Press_2000_.rar[/URL] 
Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692/Vogel__HC_-_Fermentation___Biochemical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692/Vogel__HC_-_Fermentation___Biochemical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar[/URL] 
Structural Engineering Handbook 28.23 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20326475/Wai-Fah__Chen_-_Structural_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999__v3.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20326475/Wai-Fah__Chen_-_Structural_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_1999__v3.rar[/URL] 
Hanbook of Airconditioning and Refrigeration 14.56 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20326933/Wang__S_-_Handbook_of_Air_Conditioning_and_Refrigeration_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20326933/Wang__S_-_Handbook_of_Air_Conditioning_and_Refrigeration_2nd_Ed__McGraw_Hill_.rar[/URL] 
Agrochemical Pesticide Safety Handbook 25.25 MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619/Waxman__MF_-_Agrochemical___Pesticide_Safety_Handbook__CRC_Press_1998_.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20327619/Waxman__MF_-_Agrochemical___Pesticide_Safety_Handbook__CRC_Press_1998_.rar[/URL] 
American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air-Conditioning Engineers Handbooks 216MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part1.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20339544/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part1.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20343988/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part2.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part3.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20335259/ASHRAE_Handbooks_1997-2000.part3.rar[/URL] 
Chemical Engineer's Handbook 231MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part1.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part2.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257/Perry___Green_-_Chemical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.part3.rar[/URL] 
Earthquake Engineering Handbook 134MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20355008/Chen__W.F.___Scawthorn_C._-_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part1.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20355008/Chen__W.F.___Scawthorn_C._-_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part1.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20356653/Chen__W.F.___Scawthorn_C._-_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20356653/Chen__W.F.___Scawthorn_C._-_Earthquake_Engineering_Handbook__CRC_Press_2003_.part2.rar[/URL] 
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 118MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20361602/Kutz__Myer_-_Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part1.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20361602/Kutz__Myer_-_Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part1.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20362570/Kutz__Myer_-_Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20362570/Kutz__Myer_-_Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook_2nd_Ed__Wiley_1998_.part2.rar[/URL] 
Semiconductor Physics and Devices 107MB 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part1.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20367798/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part1.rar[/URL] 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part2.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20368171/Neamen_-_Semiconductor_Physics_And_Devices_3rd_Ed__Mcgraw_Hill_2003_.part2.rar[/URL]
Pipelines & Risers 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar[/URL] 7.01 MB 
Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Reciprocating_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Reciprocating_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar[/URL] 25.38 MB 
Turboexpanders & Process Applications 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/BLOCH__H._P.__2001_._Turboexpanders_and_Process_Applications.rar[/URL] 9.26 MB 
Fundamentals of Air Polution 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/BOUBEL__R._W.__1994_._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/BOUBEL__R._W.__1994_._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar[/URL] 18.18 MB 
Instrumentation Reference Book 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar[/URL] 27.51 MB 
Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774/BRANAN__C._R.__2002_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774/BRANAN__C._R.__2002_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar[/URL] 
Compressors - Selection & Sizing 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/BROWN__R._N.__1997_._Compressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/BROWN__R._N.__1997_._Compressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar[/URL] 30.52 MB 
Advanced Control Engineering 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/BURNS__R._S.__2001_._Advanced_Control_Engineering.rar[/URL] 2.14 MB 
Serious Incident Prevention 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/BURNS__T._E.__2002_._Serious_Incident_Prevention__2nd_ed._.rar[/URL] 5.35 MB 
Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/BURYAKOVSKY__L._A.__2001_._Petroleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/BURYAKOVSKY__L._A.__2001_._Petroleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar[/URL] 8.04 MB 
Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar[/URL] 9.50 MB 
Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar[/URL] 31.30 MB 
Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Air_Pollution_Prevention_and_Control.rar[/URL] 8.83 MB 
Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2002_._Handbook_of_Water_and_Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies.rar[/URL] 11.13 MB 
Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/CHHABRA__R._P.__1999_._Non-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/CHHABRA__R._P.__1999_._Non-Newtonian_Flow_in_the_Process_Industries.rar[/URL] 2.27 MB 
Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flowhttp://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB 
Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering 
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784/CHIN__W._C.__2002_._Quantitative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784/CHIN__W._C.__2002_._Quantitative_Methods_in_Reservoir_Engineering.rar[/URL] 2.14 MB[/CENTER]
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350/COKER__A._K.__2001_._Modeling_of_Chemical_Kinetics_and_Reactor_Design.rar 11.73 MB 
Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208/DARLEY__H._C._H.__1988_._Composition_and_Properties_of_Drilling_and_Completion_Fluids__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB 
Extractive Metallurgy of Copper 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/DAVENPORT__W._G.__2002_._Extractive_Metallurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB 
Dust Explosions in the Process Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306/ECKHOFF__R._K.__2003_._Dust_Explosions_in_the_Process_Industries__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB 
Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928/EL-MAHALLAWY__F.__2002_._Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar 14.75 MB 
Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008/FANCHI__J._R.__2000_._Principles_of_Applied_Reservoir_Simulation__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB 
Hazardous Waste Compliance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/FLORCZAK__C._M.__2001_._Hazardous_Waste_Compliance.rar 1.86 MB 
An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513/FOLEY__H._C.__2002_._An_Introduction_to_Chemical_Engineering_Analysis_Using_MATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB 
Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414/FULLWOOD__R._R.__1999_._Probabilistic_Safety_Assessment_in_the_Chemical_and_Nuclear_Industries.rar 41.94 MB 
Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483/GIBILARO__L._G.__2001_._Fluidization_Dynamics_-_A_Predictive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB 
Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004/GOODFELLOW__H.__2001_._Industrial_Ventilation_Design_Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB 
Advanced Blowout & Well Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/GRACE__R._D.__1994_._Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.rar 10.86 MB 
Crystallization Process System 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/JONES__A._G.__2002_._Crystallization_Process_Systems.rar 1.95 MB 
What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033/KLETZ__T._A.__1998_._What_Went_Wrong_-_Case_Histories_of_Process_Plant_Disasters__4th_ed._.rar 12.58 MB 
Learning From Accidents 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/KLETZ__T._A.__2001_._Learning_from_Accidents__3rd_ed._.rar 1.15 MB 
Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672/KLENIN__V._J.__1999_._Thermodynamics_of_Systems_Containing_Flexible-Chain_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB 
Gas Purification 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/KOHL__A._L.__1997_._Gas_Purification__5th_ed._.rar 27.02 MB 
Loss Prevention in the Process Industries 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152/LEES__F._P.__1995_._Loss_Prevention_in_the_Process_Industries__2nd_ed.___3_vols._.rar 24.73 MB 
Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293/LOBANOFF__V._S.__1992_._Centrifugal_Pumps_-_Design_and_Application__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB 
Electrostatic Hazards 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/LUETTGENS__G.__1997_._Electrostatic_Hazards.rar 1.58 MB 
Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/LYONS__W._C.__1996_._Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB 
Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/MARTIN__W._F.__2000_._Hazardous_Waste_Handbook_for_Health_and_Safety__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB 
Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/MATAR__S.__2000_._Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB 
Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/MCALLISTER__E._W.__2001_._Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB 
Pressure Vessel Design Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB 
Crystallization 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/MULLIN__J._W.__2001_._Crystallization__4th_ed._.rar 4.96 MB 
Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244/MURRAY__R._L.__2000_._Nuclear_Energy_-_An_Introduction_to_the_Concepts__Systems__etc.__5th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB 
Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370/NELSON__R._A.__2001_._Geologic_Analysis_of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoirs__2nd_ed._.rar 5.53 MB 
Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/PAGE__J._S.__1999_._Estimator_s_Piping_Man-Hour_Manual__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB 
Pipe Drafting & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/PARISHER__R._A.__2001_._Pipe_Drafting_and_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB 
Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/PARKER__M._E.__1984_._Pipe_Line_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB 
Adhesion Science & Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876/POCIUS__A._V.__2002_._Adhesion_Science_and_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB 
Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047/RANADE__V._V.__2001_._Computational_Flow_Modeling_for_Chemical_Reactor_Engineering.rar 7.53 MB 
Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929/RATNER__B._D.__1996_._Biomaterials_Science_-_An_Introduction_to_Materials_in_Medicine.rar 36.68 MB 
Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/REIS__J._C.__1996_._Environmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.rar 11.17 MB 
Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246/RICHARDSON__J._F.__2001_._Coulson___Richardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_4.rar 1.42 MB 
Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540/RICHARDSON__J._F.__2002_._Coulson___Richardson_s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_2__5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB 

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/ROBINSON__L.__1999_._Shale_Shakers_and_Drilling_Fluid_Systems.rar 10.73 MB 
Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133/SADEGHBEIGI__R.__2000_._Fluid_Catalytic_Cracking_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB 
Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573/SANDERS__R._E.__1999_._Chemical_Process_Safety_-_Learning_from_Case_Histories.rar 17.14 MB 
Pumping Station & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/SANKS__R._L.__1998_._Pumping_Station_Design__2nd_ed._.rar 24.04 MB 
Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741/SHAW__D._J.__1992_._Introduction_to_Colloid_and_Surface_Chemistry__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB 
Mathematica by Example 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/ABELL__M._L.__1993_._MATHEMATICA_By_Example__rev._ed._.rar 3.12 MB 
Heat Transfer Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/BEJAN__A.__2003_._Heat_Transfer_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB 
Transport Phenomena 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/BIRD__R._B.__2001_._Transport_Phenomena__2nd_ed._.rar 18.93 MB 
Organic Chemistry 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/CLAYDEN__J.__2001_._Organic_Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB 
Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370/DARBY__R.__2001_._Chemical_Engineering_Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519/GRAY__J._W.__1994_._Mastering_MATHEMATICA_-_Programming_methods_and_applications.rar 3.58 MB 
Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689/KARRIS__S._T.__2004_._Numerical_Analysis_Using_MATLAB_and_Spreadsheets__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB 
Handbook of Thermal Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/KREITH__F.__1999_._The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering.rar 32.87 MB 
Computer Science with Mathematica 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/MAEDER__R._E.__1999_._Computer_Science_with_MATHEMATICA.rar 4.59 MB 
Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956/RICE__R._G.__1994_._Applied_Mathematics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar 20.78 MB 
Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/ROBBINS__A._H.__2003_._Circuit_Analysis_-_Theory_and_Practice__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB 
Corrosion 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/SHREIR__L._L.__1993_._Corrosion__3rd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 43.23 MB 
Chemical Process - Design & Integration 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/SMITH__R.__2005_._Chemical_Process_Design_and_Integration.rar 0.31 MB 
Renewable Energy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/SORENSEN__B.__2003_._Renewable_Energy__3rd_ed._.rar 18.34 MB 
Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490/STOLEN__S.__2003_._Chemical_Thermodynamics_of_Materials_-_Macroscopic_and_Microscopic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB 
Solid-Liquid Separation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/SVAROVSKY__L.__2000_._Solid-Liquid_Separation__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB 
Pipeline Pigging Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/TIRATSOO__J._N._H.__1991_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB 
Modelling in Transport Phenomena 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838/TOSUN__I.__2002_._Modelling_in_Transport_Phenomena_-_A_Conceptual_Approach.rar 6.82 MB 
Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797/URBEN__P._G.__1999_._Bretherick_s_Handbook_of_Reactive_Chemical_Hazards__6th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB 
Techniques for Adaptive Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/VANDOREN__V._J.__2002_._Techniques_for_Adaptive_Control.rar 3.01 MB 
Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/VON_BAECKMANN__W.__1997_._Handbook_of_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar 11.99 MB 
Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/WALAS__S._M.__1988_._Chemical_Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar 35.97 MB 
Environmental Engineering 8.13 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/WEINER__R._F.__2003_._Environmental_Engineering__4th_ed._.rar 
The MATHEMATICA Book 7.77 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/WOLFRAM__Stephen__2003_._The_MATHEMATICA_Book__5th_ed._.rar 
Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook 5.31 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/WOODARD__F.__2000_._Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.rar 
Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams 82.31 MB 
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927174/YAWS__C._L.__1996_._Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams__4_vols._.rar 
Valve Selection Handbook 15.08 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/ZAPPE__R._W.__1998_._Valve_Selection_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 
ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449/ALCOCK__C._B.__2000_._Thermochemical_Processes_-_Principles_and_Models.rar 1.59 MB 
Engineering Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/ASHBY__M._F.__1998_._Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB 
Metal Foams - A Design Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/ASHBY__M._F.__2000_._Metal_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.rar 3.81 MB 
Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/BACHUS__L.__2003_._Know_and_Understand_Centrifugal_Pumps.rar 5.30 MB 
Marine Structural Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/BAI__Y.__2003_._Marine_Structural_Design.rar 8.47 MB 
Practical Ship Hydronomics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21050842/BERTRAM__V.__2000_._Practical_Ship_Hydrodynamics.rar 1.81 MB 
Engineering Mathematics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21051025/BIRD__J.__2003_._Engineering_Mathematics__4th_ed._.rar 3.79 MB ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Computational Fluid Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21052513/BLAZEK__J.__2001_._Computational_Fluid_Dynamics_-_Principles_and_Applications.rar 7.31 MB 
Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043/BLOCH__H._P.__1990_._Machinery_Component_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB 
Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Major_Process_Equipment_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 13.56 MB 
Improving Machinery Reliability 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21058795/BLOCH__H._P.__1998_._Improving_Machinery_Reliability__3rd_ed._.rar 13.91 MB 
Designing Capable & Reliable Products 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21060394/BOOKER__J._D.__2001_._Designing_Capable_and_Reliable_Products.rar 17.21 MB 
Gas Turbine Engeering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061023/BOYCE__M._P.__2001_._Gas_Turbine_Engineering_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 9.28 MB 
Helicopter Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21061464/BRAMWELL__A._R._S.__2001_._Bramwell_s_Helicopter_Dynamics__2nd_ed._.rar 4.94 MB 
Metals Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552/BRANDES__E._A.__1992_._Smithells_Metals_Reference_Book__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB 
Light Metals Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/BRANDES__E._A.__1998_._Smithells_Light_Metals_Handbook.rar 1.47 MB 
Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/BROWN__J._R.__1999_._Foseco_Non-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB 
Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar 3.69 MB 
Plastics Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed._.rar 45.39 MB 
Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/BURCHELL__T._D.__1999_._Carbon_Materials_for_Advanced_Technologies.rar 9.38 MB 
Guide to Ship Repair Estimates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068750/BUTLER__D.__2000_._Guide_to_Ship_Repair_Estimates_-_In_Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB 
Physical Metallurgy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/CAHN__R._W.__1996_._Physical_Metallurgy__4th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB 
The Coming Materials Science 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/CAHN__R._W.__2001_._The_Coming_of_Materials_Science.rar 9.82 MB 
Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073501/CAMPBELL__B._A.__1996_._Introduction_to_Space_Sciences_and_Spacecraft_Applications.rar 3.68 MB 
Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/CAMPBELL__J.__2003_._Castings_-_The_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._.rar 8.74 MB 
Biaxial-Mutiaxial Fatigue & Fracture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074044/CARPINTERI__A.__2003_._Biaxial-Multiaxial_Fatigue_and_Fracture.rar 9.15 MB 
Hazardous Chemicals Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074118/CARSON__P.__2002_._Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 1.89 MB 
Mechanical Engineer's Data Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074477/CARVILL__J.__1993_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Data_Handbook.rar 10.74 MB 
Metal Machining - Theory & Applications 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074599/CHILDS__T.__2000_._Metal_Machining_-_Theory_and_Applications.rar 2.42 MB 
A Guide to Collision Avoidance Rules 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21074700/COCKCROFT__A._N.__2004_._A_Guide_to_the_Collision_Avoidance_Rules__6th_ed._.rar 3.10 MB 
Plastics Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB 
Ship Stability for Masters & Mates 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075368/DERRETT__D._R.__1999_._Ship_Stability_for_Masters_and_Mates__5th_ed._.rar 5.00 MB 
Fluid Mechanics - Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075455/DIXON__S._L.__1998_._Fluid_Mechanics__Thermodynamics_of_Turbomachinery__4th_ed._.rar 2.67 MB 
Fiber Fracture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075707/ELICES_M.__2002_._Fiber_Fracture.rar 7.58 MB 
Carbon Nanotubes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21075899/ENDO__M.__1996_._Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 6.13 MB 
Ship Construction 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076376/EYRES__D._J.__2001_._Ship_Construction__5th_ed._.rar 
The Motor Vehicle 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar 
Handbook of Production Management Methods 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21087968/HALEVI__G.__2001_._Handbook_of_Production_Management_Methods.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Advance Vehicle Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088382/HEISLER__H.__2002_._Advanced_Vehicle_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar 
Lightweight Electric Hybrid Vehicle 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21088826/HODKINSON__R.__2001_._Lightweight_Electric_Hybrid_Vehicle_Design.rar 
Advanced Gas Turnie Cycles 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089021/HORLOCK__J._H.__2003_._Advanced_Gas_Turbine_Cycles.rar 2.76 MB 
Aerodynamics for Engineerng Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21089629/HOUGHTON__E._L.__2002_._Aerodynamics_for_Engineering_Students__5th_ed._.rar 9.21 MB 
Seamanship Techniques 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21090957/HOUSE__D._J.__2001_._Seamanship_Techniques__2nd_ed._.rar 20.40 MB 
Automotive Quality Systems Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/HOYLE__D.__2000_._Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook.rar 2.20 MB 
ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091332/HOYLE__D.__2001_._ISO_9000_Quality_Systems_Handbook__4th_ed._.rar 2.64 MB 
ISO 9000 2000 - An A-Z Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21091364/HOYLE__D.__2003_._ISO_9000__2000_-_An_A-Z_Guide.rar 0.77 MB 
Engineering Rock Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092106/HUDSON__J._A.__2000_._Engineering_Rock_Mechanics__2_vols._.rar 16.01 MB 
Aircraft Design Projects for Engineering Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092183/JENKINSON__L._R.__2003_._Aircraft_Design_Projects_for_Engineering_Students.rar 1.97 MB 
Failure Analysis Case Studies 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar 8.43 MB 
Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092904/JUDD__S.__2003_._Membranes_for_Industrial_Wastewater_Recovery_and_Re-Use.rar 5.58 MB 
Engineering Interfaces in Fiber Reinforced Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093194/KIM__J.-K.__1998_._Engineered_Interfaces_in_Fiber_Reinforced_Composites.rar 6.45 MB 
Introduction to Power Fluid Flow 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21093356/KING__R._P.__2002_._Introduction_to_Practical_Fluid_Flow.rar 3.52 MB 
Fluid Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21094588/KUNDU__P._K.__2001_._Fluid_Mechanics__2nd_ed._.rar 20.55 MB 
Introduction to Continuum Mechanics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095360/LAI__W._M.__1993_._Introduction_to_Continuum_Mechanics__3rd_ed._.rar 12.18 MB 
Project Planning & Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21095807/LESTER__A.__2003_._Project_Planning_and_Control__4th_ed._.rar 7.15 MB 
A Guide to MS Excel 2002 for Scientists & Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096151/LIENGME__B._V.__2002_._A_Guide_to_Microsoft_Excel_2002_for_Scientists_and_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 5.43 MB 
Mechanics for Sheet Metal Forming 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21096273/MARCINIAK__Z.__2002_._Mechanics_of_Sheet_Metal_Forming__2nd_ed._.rar 1.90 MB 
Mechanical Engineer's Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097319/MARGHITU__D._B.__2001_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Handbook.rar 15.25 MB 
Aeronautical Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21097449/MATTHEWS__C.__2001_._Aeronautical_Engineer_s_Data_Book.rar 2.00 MB 
Beginning Autocad 2002 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21098216/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Beginning_AutoCAD_2002.rar 10.85 MB 
Modelling with Autocad 2002 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21099053/MCFARLANE__B.__2002_._Modelling_with_AutoCAD_2002.rar 11.71 MB 
Marine Auxilliary Machinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21101172/MCGEORGE__H._D.__1995_._Marine_Auxiliary_Machinery__7th_ed._.rar 29.69 MB 
Aircraft Structures for Engineerig Students 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102717/MEGSON__T._H._G.__1999_._Aircraft_Structures_for_Engineering_Students__3rd_ed._.rar 19.57 MB 
Industrial Control Wiring Guide 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21102801/MERCER__R._B.__2001_._Industrial_Control_Wiring_Guide__2nd_ed._.rar 1.09 MB 
Root Cause Failure Analysis 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar 10.68 MB 
Vibration Fundamentals 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Vibration_Fundamentals.rar 8.84 MB 
An Introduction to Predictive Maintenance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21104424/MOBLEY__R._K.__2002_._An_Introduction_to_Predictive_Maintenance__2nd_ed._.rar 2.52 MB 
Plant Engineering Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar 13.85 MB 
Hydroblasting & Coating Steel Structure 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106047/MOMBER__A._W.__2002_._Hydroblasting_and_Coating_of_Steel_Structures.rar 3.29 MB ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Metal Fatigue - Effects of Small Defects and Non_Metallic Inclusions 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567/MURAKAMI__Y.__2002_._Metal_Fatigue_-_Effects_of_Small_Defects_and_Nonmetallic_Inclusions.rar 6.76 MB 
The Tribology Handbook 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/NEALE__M._J.__1995_._The_Tribology_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 16.60 MB 
Statistical Process Control 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21108247/OAKLAND__J._S.__2003_._Statistical_Process_Control__5th_ed._.rar 2.20 MB 
The Material Science of Thin Films 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109526/OHRING__M.__1991_._The_Materials_Science_of_Thin_Films.rar 20.35 MB 
Tyre Mechanics & Vehicle Dynamics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/PACEJKA__H._B.__2002_._Tyre_Mechanics_and_Vehicle_Dynamics.rar 6.64 MB 
Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar 18.11 MB 
Basic Ship Theory 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21111966/RAWSON__K._J.__2001_._Basic_Ship_Theory__5th_ed.___2_vols._.rar 7.08 MB 
The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682/REIMPELL__J.__2001_._The_Automotive_Chassis_-_Engineering_Principles__2nd_ed._.rar 12.61 MB 
Understanding Automotive Electronics 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600/RIBBENS__W._B.__1997_._Understanding_Automotive_Electronics__5th_ed._.rar 16.51 MB 
Safety at Work 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114121/RIDLEY__J.__2002_._Safety_at_Work__6th_ed._.rar 8.76 MB 
Plastics Engineered Product Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21114691/ROSATO__D._V.__2003_._Plastics_Engineered_Product_Design.rar 9.44 MB 
Robotics - Designing the Mechanisms for Automated Machinery 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115723/SANDLER__B.-Z.__1999_._Robotics_-_Designing_the_Mechanisms_for_Automated_Machinery__2nd_ed._.rar 9.25 MB 
Ship Design for Efficiency and Economy 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21115827/SCHNEEKLUTH__H.__1998_._Ship_Design_for_Efficiency_and_Economy__2nd_ed._.rar 1.37 MB 
Methods for Monitoring & Diagnosing the Efficiency of Catalytic Converters 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21116151/SIDERIS__M.__1998_._Methods_for_Monitoring_and_Diagnosing_the_Efficiency_of_Catalytic_Converters.rar 5.72 MB 
Mechanical Engineer's Reference Book 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21118756/SMITH__E._H.__1994_._Mechanical_Engineer_s_Reference_Book__12th_ed._.rar 34.59 MB ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Engineering Tribology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/STACHOWIAK__G._W.__2000_._Engineering_Tribology__2nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB 
Tribology in Machine Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/STOLARSKI__T._A.__1990_._Tribology_in_Machine_Design.rar 5.63 MB 
The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045/TANAKA__K.__1999_._The_Science_and_Technology_of_Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB 
Introduction to Marine Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558/TAYLOR__D._A.__1996_._Introduction_to_Marine_Engineering__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB 
Electronic Navigation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/TETLEY__L.__2001_._Electronic_Navigation_Systems__3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB 
3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/TONG__L.__2002_._3D_Fibre_Reinforced_Polymer_Composites.rar 4.88 MB 
Refrigeration & Airconditioning 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603/TROTT__A._R.__2000_._Refrigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB 
Introduction to Naval Architecture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239/TUPPER__E._C.__1996_._Introduction_to_Naval_Architecture__3rd_ed._.rar 17.29 MB 
Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457/VASILIEV__V._V.__2001_._Mechanics_and_Analysis_of_Composite_Materials.rar 5.57 MB 
Practical Ship Designs 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/WATSON__D._G._M.__1998_._Practical_Ship_Design.rar 20.10 MB 
TPM - A route to World Class Performance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461/WILLMOTT__P.__2001_._TPM_-_A_Route_to_World-Class_Performance.rar 9.35 MB 
Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937/WOODYARD__D._F.__2004_._Pounder_s_Marine_Diesel_Engines_and_Gas_Turbines__8th_ed._.rar 12.53 MB 
Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446/WU__Y.-S.__2001_._Practical_Design_of_Ships_and_Other_Floating_Structures__vol._1_.rar 13.47 MB 
Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/YASUDA__E.__2003_._Carbon_Alloys_-_Novel_Concepts_to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar 9.18 MB 
The Finite Element Method 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390/ZIENKIEWICZ__O._C.__2000_._The_Finite_Element_Method__5th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 15.96 MB 
The Theory & Design of AIr Cushion Craft 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/YUN__L.__2000_._Theory_and_Design_of_Air_Cushion_Craft.rar 43.99 MB [/code] 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

Engineering Tribology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/STACHOWIAK__G._W.__2000_._Engineering_Tribology__2nd_ed._.rar 9.27 MB 
Tribology in Machine Design 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21134840/STOLARSKI__T._A.__1990_._Tribology_in_Machine_Design.rar 5.63 MB 
The Science & Technology of Carbon Nanotubes 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21135045/TANAKA__K.__1999_._The_Science_and_Technology_of_Carbon_Nanotubes.rar 3.36 MB 
Introduction to Marine Engineering 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21136558/TAYLOR__D._A.__1996_._Introduction_to_Marine_Engineering__2nd_ed._.rar 32.19 MB 
Electronic Navigation 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137248/TETLEY__L.__2001_._Electronic_Navigation_Systems__3rd_ed._.rar 15.58 MB 
3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137447/TONG__L.__2002_._3D_Fibre_Reinforced_Polymer_Composites.rar 4.88 MB 
Refrigeration & Airconditioning 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21137603/TROTT__A._R.__2000_._Refrigeration_and_Air-Conditioning__3rd_ed._.rar 3.72 MB 
Introduction to Naval Architecture 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138239/TUPPER__E._C.__1996_._Introduction_to_Naval_Architecture__3rd_ed._.rar 17.29 MB 
Mechanics & Analysis of Composite Materials 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457/VASILIEV__V._V.__2001_._Mechanics_and_Analysis_of_Composite_Materials.rar 5.57 MB 
Practical Ship Designs 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139123/WATSON__D._G._M.__1998_._Practical_Ship_Design.rar 20.10 MB 
TPM - A route to World Class Performance 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139461/WILLMOTT__P.__2001_._TPM_-_A_Route_to_World-Class_Performance.rar 9.35 MB 
Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21139937/WOODYARD__D._F.__2004_._Pounder_s_Marine_Diesel_Engines_and_Gas_Turbines__8th_ed._.rar 12.53 MB 
Practical Design of Ships & Other Floating Structures 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140446/WU__Y.-S.__2001_._Practical_Design_of_Ships_and_Other_Floating_Structures__vol._1_.rar 13.47 MB 
Carbon Alloys - Novel Concepts to Develop Carbon Science & Technology 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21140779/YASUDA__E.__2003_._Carbon_Alloys_-_Novel_Concepts_to_Develop_Carbon_Science_and_Technology.rar 9.18 MB 
The Finite Element Method 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21142390/ZIENKIEWICZ__O._C.__2000_._The_Finite_Element_Method__5th_ed.___3_vols._.rar 15.96 MB 
The Theory & Design of AIr Cushion Craft 
http://rapidshare.de/files/21144432/YUN__L.__2000_._Theory_and_Design_of_Air_Cushion_Craft.rar 43.99 MB [/code]​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Introduction to Modern Statistical Mechanics*

Introduction to Modern Statistical Mechanics​ 


​ 

*David Chandler, «Introduction to Modern Statistical Mechanics»*
*Oxford University Press | ISBN 019504276X | 1987 Year | DjVu | 2,09 Mb | 288 Pages*​ 


“Leading physical chemist David Chandler takes a new approach to statistical mechanics to provide the only introductory-level work that covers the modern topics which have revolutionized the field: renormalization group theory, Monte Carlo simulations, time correlation functions, and liquid structure. He provides summaries of the fundamentals along with discussions of many traditional applications of statistical mechanics, interspersed with over 150 exercises and microcomputer programs. The work will be of interest to students in elementary statistical mechanics and thermodynamics, thermal and statistical physics, and statistical thermodynamics in departments of chemistry, chemical engineering, and physics”​ 


*Download from Rapidshare*​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Statistical Mechanics: Fundamentals and Model Solutions*






*Teunis C. Dorlas, «Statistical Mechanics: Fundamentals and Model Solutions»
Iop Institute of Physics | ISBN 0750305398 | 1999 Year | DjVu | 2,15 Mb | 271 Pages*



“Statistical mechanics/thermodynamics is the discipline that mathematically connects the thermodynamics with classical and quantum mechanics. The traditional curricula of physics, chemistry, and engineering require this trilogy of areas whereas the mathematics curriculum does not. Dorlas (Univ. of Wales, Swansea) developed this specialized book for introducing mathematics students to statistical mechanics and hence the necessary inclusion of introductions to thermodynamics (part 1, 17 of 35 chapters) and quantum mechanics (chapter 18 and appendix B). Statistical mechanical fundamentals (part 2, nine chapters) and simple model physical systems (part 3, nine chapters) complete this work. 
The approach is mathematical rather than empirical/experimental, as shown by the extended discussion of the convexity of many of the thermodynamic functions, the large-deviation theory for systems with multiple energy levels, and the detailed treatment of many of the underlying theore! ms of the physical disciplines. Problem sets; further readings. An introductory, mathematically orientated work suitable for upper-division undergraduates through professionals. 

Provides an introduction to thermodynamics and statistical mechanics from a mathematical point of view. Discusses thermodynamics, the fundamentals of statistical mechanics, and provides a detailed treatment of a number of model applications ”



*Download from Rapidshare*​


----------



## أهل الحديث (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Surface and Thin Film Analysis: A Compendium of Principles, Instrumentation,*






*Henning Bubert (Editor), Holger Jenett (Editor), «Surface and Thin Film Analysis: A Compendium of Principles, Instrumentation, and Applications»
Wiley-VCH | ISBN 3527304584 | 2002 Year | DjVu | 5,73 Mb | 353 Pages*



“The development and quality assurance of such high-tech materials as semiconductors or biopolymers demand special analytical methods for surfaces and thin films. This book presents the whole spectrum of methods available in a clear manner, moving beyond the basics, equipment and applications to compare these methods. This allows users to find the optimum method in solving any given problem.
- The book is richly illustrated with 200 figures
- Almost 900 references guide to the primary literature
- A list of suppliers, each with full address, makes it easy to obtain the required equipment ”



*Download from Rapidshare*​


----------



## الهارب نور (16 أغسطس 2006)

*جميل جدا*

جميل جدا يا اخى 
بس يا ريت تنزل الشرح دا فى ملفات ورد عشان نحمله 
معلش هنتعبك شويه


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... How Fluids Unmix, Discoveries by the School of Van der Waals and Kamerlingh*

ISBN: 9069843579
Title: How Fluids Unmix : Discoveries by the School of Van der Waals and Kamerlingh Onnes (Edita - History of Science and Scholarship in the Netherlands)
Author: Johanna Levelt Sengers
Publisher: Edita-the Publishing House of the Royal
Publication Date: 2003-05-01
Number Of Pages: 318







Between 1890 and 1906, pioneering scientists in the Netherlands reached an understanding of phase separation and fluid mixture criticality that was far ahead of its time. This book narrates the story of these profound discoveries, and details the collaboration between two Dutch physicists and Nobel prize winners, Johannes Diderik van der Waals (1837-1923) at the University of Amsterdam, and Heike Kamerlingh Onnes (1853-1926) at the University of Leiden
​

http://www.knaw.nl/waals/pdf/fluids_complete.pdf ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Problems on Statistical Mechanics

ISBN: 0750305215
Title: Problems on Statistical Mechanics (Graduate Student Series in Physics)
Author: Diego A. R. Dalvit
Publisher: Taylor & Francis Group
Publication Date: 1999-01-01
Number Of Pages: 283

A thorough understanding of statistical mechanics depends strongly on the insights and manipulative skills that are acquired through the solving of problems. This book provides over 120 problems with model solutions, illustrating both basic principles and applications ranging from solid state physics to cosmology. Advanced undergraduate and graduate students of physics, and teachers of statistical mechanics courses, will find an invaluable source of interesting problems to complement those found in standard textbooks.An introductory chapter provides a summary of the basic concepts and results that are needed to tackle the problems, and also serves to establish the notation that is used throughout the book. The problems themselves occupy five further chapters, in which readers are invited to develop their understanding progressively from the simpler aspectgs of thermodynamics and equilibrium statistical ensembles to the more challenging ideas associated with strongly interacting systems and non-equilibrium processes. Comprehensive solutions to all the problems are designed to illustrate efficient and elegant problem-solving techniques. Where appropriate, they incorporate extended discussions of the points of principle that arise in the course of the solutions. Finally, an appendix provides a useful miscellany of mathematical formulae. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/13191925/Problems_on__Statistical__Mechanics.djvu.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Elementary engineering fracture mechanics

ISBN: 9028602089
Title: Elementary engineering fracture mechanics
Author: David Broek
Publisher: Sijthoff & Noordhoff
Publication Date: 1978
Number Of Pages: 437

http://www.uploading.com/?get=AZHOACLV​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Food Processing Technology*

ISBN: 0849308879
Title: Food Processing Technology: Principles and Pracice (Woodhead Publishing in Food Science and Technology)
Author: P. Fellows
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2000-07-11
Number Of Pages: 608​


 


Food Processing Technology: Principles and Practices, Second Edition introduces students of food science and technology or biotechnology to the wide range of processing techniques that are used in food processing. It is a comprehensive-- yet basic -- text which offers an overview of most unit operations, while at the same time providing details of the processing equipment, operating conditions and the effects of processing on the biochemistry of foods. It also explores the sensory and nutritional qualities of such foods
التحميل​http://rapidshare.de/files/10016816/Food_Processing_Technology.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Novel Food Packaging Techniques*

Title: Novel Food Packaging Techniques
Author: R. Ahvenainen
Publisher: Woodhead Publishing, Ltd.
Publication Date: 2003-06-24
Number Of Pages: 590






Edited by a leading expert in the field, and with a distinguished international team of contributors, Novel Food Packaging Techniques provides an authoritative and comprehensive review of the key trends. The book covers the range of active packaging techniques and the use of intelligent systems such as time-temperature and freshness indicators to assess food quality

http://rapidshare.de/files/4994041/Novel_Food_Packaging_Techniques__Raija_Ahvenainen__by_polyto.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Hydraulics of Pipeline Systems*

Title: Hydraulics of Pipeline Systems
Author: Bruce E. Larock
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 1999-09-28
Number Of Pages: 552







The first of its kind, this modern, comprehensive text covers both analysis and design of piping systems. The authors begin with a review of basic hydraulic principles, with emphasis on their use in pumped pipelines, manifolds, and the analysis and design of large pipe networks. After the reader obtains an understanding of how these principles are implemented in computer solutions for steady state problems, the focus then turns to unsteady hydraulics

​
التحميـــل
http://rapidshare.de/files/27381874/145889433.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Handbook of Modern Sensors, Physics, Designs, and Applications*

ISBN: 0387007504
Handbook of Modern Sensors
 Physics, Designs, and Applications (Handbook of Modern Sensors)
Author: Jacob Fraden
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2003-12-04
Number Of Pages: 590

The Handbook's coverage of sensors is extensive, ranging from simple photodiodes to complex devices containing components in combination. It offers hard-to-find reference data on the properties of numerous materials and sensing elements and emphasizes devices that are less well-known, whose technology is still being refined, and whose use permits the measurement of variables that were previously inaccessible

​
التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/8696772/Springer.Handbook.of.Modern.Sensors.Physics.Designs.and.Applications.eBook-TLFeBOOK.rar

password: ebooksatkoobe​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Water Pollution Control, A Guide to the Use of Water Quality Management*

Water Pollution Control, A Guide to the Use of Water Quality Management Principles

This is a handbook for policy makers and environmental managers in water authorities and engineering companies engaged in water quality programs, especially in developing countries. It is also suitable for use as a textbook or as training material for water quality management courses. It is a companion volume to Water Quality Assessment and Water Quality Monitoring

http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/resourcesquality/watpolcontrol.pdf
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/29380910/WPC.rar​


----------



## مثال عكاب (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكورين على كل هذا الكلام الرائع


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Metal Fatigue: Effects Of Small Defects And Nonmetallic Inclusions*

This book is an English translation of the original Japanese, first published in 1993, but with two brand new chapters on fatigue failure of steels and the effect of surface roughness on fatigue strength. The first part of this book includes a concise explanation of metal fatigue. The methodology employed is based on important and reliable experimental results and may be usefully applied to other fatigue problems not directly treated in the book. The second half mainly addresses problems related to the influence of nonmetallic inclusions. This includes the introduction of an inclusion rating method based on the statistics of extremes, which will be useful not only for fatigue strength evaluation but also for making improvements in steel processing and material quality control
Engineers and researchers involved in the study of metal fatigue should find this work useful for solving practical problems in industry and developing new laboratory
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/5689648/0080440649.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Practical Fluid Mechanics for Engineering Applications*

Practical Fluid Mechanics for Engineering Applications
Mechanical Engineering 
Marcell Dekker
Author: John J. Bloomer
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 1999-09-21
Number Of Pages: 416







Provides the definition, equations and derivations that characterize the foundation of fluid mechanics utilizing minimum mathematics required for clarity yet retaining academic integrity. The text focuses on pipe flow, flow in open channels, flow measurement methods, forces on immersed objects, and unsteady flow. It includes over 50 fully solved problems to illustrate each concepts.;Three chapters of the book are reprinted from Fundamental Fluid Mechanics for the Practical Engineer by James W. Murdock. 

التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/72n5c​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*Topological Methods in Hydrodynamics*

ISBN: 038794947X
Topological Methods in Hydrodynamics
Applied Mathematical Sciences
Author: Vladimir I. Arnold
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 1999-08-05
Number Of Pages: 376

Topological hydrodynamics is a young branch of mathematics studying topological features of flows with complicated trajectories, as well as their applications to fluid motions. It is situated at the crossroad of hyrdodynamical stability theory, Riemannian and symplectic geometry, magnetohydrodynamics, theory of Lie algebras and Lie groups, knot theory, and dynamical systems. Applications of this approach include topological classification of steady fluid flows, descriptions of the Korteweg-de Vries equation as a geodesic flow, and results on Riemannian geometry of diffeomorphism groups, explaining, in particular, why longterm dynamical weather forecasts are not reliable. Topological Methods in Hydrodynamics is the first monograph to treat topological, group-theoretic, and geometric problems of ideal hydrodynamics and magnetohydrodynamics for a unified point of view. The necessary preliminary notions both in hydrodynamics and pure mathematics are described with plenty of examples and figures. The book is accessible to graduate students as well as to both pure and applied mathematicians working in the fields of hydrodynamics, Lie groups, dynamical systems and differential geometry
​

التحميل 
http://tinyurl.com/cvx7v​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

ISBN: 0521663962
An Introduction to Fluid Dynamics
Author: G. K. Batchelor
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 2000-02-15
Number Of Pages: 635

First published in 1967, Professor Batchelor's classic work is still one of the foremost texts on fluid dynamics. His careful presentation of the underlying theories of fluids is still timely and applicable, even in these days of almost limitless computer power. This reissue ensures that a new generation of graduate students experiences the elegance of Professor Batchelor's writing. 


التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/cueeb​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*McGraw-Hill's Engineering Companion*

McGraw-Hill's Engineering Companion

If YOU COULD BUY ONLY ONE DESKTOP REFERENCE
THIS WOULD BE IT ! Here are the tables, formulas, charts, diagrams, figures, key methods and worked-out problems engineers in design, product development, operation, production, analysis, and economic evaluation must have for successful day-to-day problem solving. This dynamic one-volume database provides reliable, ready-to-apply solutions to literally hundreds of engineering problems -; formatted for convenient instant access and carefully culled from McGraw-Hill's most popular and respected handbooks, textbooks, and specialized technical books. McGraw-Hill's Engineering Companion contains sections on the basics of engineering science and key methods and tools in every branch of engineering
* mechanical engineering 
* civil engineering 
* electrical engineering 
* electronic engineering 
* metallurgical engineering 
* architectural and building engineering 
* bioengineeringeng 
* and more Covering all major engineering fields and extensively updated for maximum usability, this is the perfect working tool for today's new breed of engineer

التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/13215002/McGH_EC.rar.html​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (17 أغسطس 2006)

المحب لله ورسوله السلام عليكم
الكتاب تحميله اعتيادي جدا لكن بعد التحميل لا اعرف على اي رنامج يعمل الكتاب ارجو افادتي 
مع فائق شكري وامتناني


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكر جزيلا وبارك لله فيك


----------



## ameng (17 أغسطس 2006)

Thank you Mr.Muhib
This is an important object and you submit very good gift to us


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

سنان عبد الغفار قال:


> المحب لله ورسوله السلام عليكم
> الكتاب تحميله اعتيادي جدا لكن بعد التحميل لا اعرف على اي رنامج يعمل الكتاب ارجو افادتي
> مع فائق شكري وامتناني


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى سنان
الكتاب بامتداد pdf يفتح ببرنامج adobe acrobat reader
تجده لديك بأى اسطوانه تعريفات مثل اسطوانة اللوحه الأم وغيرها
ان لم تجده ابلغنى لتوفيره لك
مرحبآ بك

الأخ ameng
أمنياتى لك بتحقيق الفائده من الكتاب وأى طلب ان شاء الله أجهزه لك
تقديرى


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

العفو ومرحبآ بك


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك الكتاب غير موجود في الرابط .


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 أغسطس 2006)

اسئل الله ان يوفقكم ويحفظكم من كل سوء ومكروه لخدمة المنتدى واهله.

تم تحميل الملف ولم يفتح بالpdf.


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

ماهو امتداده أخى الفاضل
بانتظارك


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ حسام جاسم
الملف بامتداد DJVU بعد أن قمت بتحميله وفتحه بنجاح بعد
تحميل هذا البرنامج الصغير WinDjView-0.4.2.exe :7: 
من هذه الصفحه :
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=114927&package_id=124501&release_id=434431
أو من المرفقات
وأخبرنى بالنتائج


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
الرابط يعمل أخى وهذه الصوره توضح ذلك
فقط قم بنسخ الرابط الى متصفحك ثم اكمل 
تحياتى


----------



## rehoo (17 أغسطس 2006)

ربنا يبارك فيك...مجهود رائع 
بس اللنك مش شغال عندي
أرجو لو تعيد تحميله
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (17 أغسطس 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد سعد رمضان (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد سعد رمضان (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا لما تقدمة لنا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

محمد سعد رمضان قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا لما تقدمة لنا و لكن الرابط لا يعمل


 
السلام عليكم
انسخ الرابط بالمتصفح وأكمل للتحميل من رابيدشير
http://rapidshare.de/files/10016816/Food_Processing_Technology.rar


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
انسخ الرابط بالمتصفح وأكمل للتحميل من رابيدشير
http://rapidshare.de/files/4994041/Novel_Food_Packaging_Techniques__Raija_Ahvenainen_ _by_polyto.pdf.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

انسخ الرابط وضعه بالمتصفح واستكمل للتحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/27381874/145889433.pdf


----------



## rehoo (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جدا الكتاب جااااااااااااااامد موت
أنا ح حاول أعمل منه تصميم لأنابيب حمام سباحه لو عندك فكره أو عندك كتاب ياااااااااااا ريت
و على العموم ألف ألف شكر


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*The CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering, 2nd Edition*

ISBN: 0849308666
The CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering, Second Edition
Author: Frank Kreith
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2004-05-27
Number Of Pages: 2688​ 


 
This Second Edition of the CRC Handbook of Mechanical Engineering covers every important aspect of the subject in one single volume. It provides a reference for the practicing engineer in industry, government, and academia, with relevant background and up-to-date information on the most important topics of modern mechanical engineering. These topics include modern manufacturing and design, robotics, computer engineering, environmental engineering, economics and project management, patent law, bioengineering, and communication and information systems. The final chapter and appendix provide information regarding physical properties and mathematical and computational methods​ 
95 MB in 5 parts
الروابط بالملف المرفق​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (17 أغسطس 2006)

كتب رائعة كتب جميلة جدا الله ايخليك ويديمك للملتقى وكثر كتبك ومواضيعك


----------



## م|المعز (17 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا اخي الكتاب شكله قيم ومفيد بالنسبه لي لاني اعمل مهندس في خطوط انابيب البترول


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials*

ISBN: 0080427022
Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials
Author: V.V. Vasiliev
Publisher: Elsevier Science
Publication Date: 2001-02-01
Number Of Pages: 426






This book is concerned with the topical problems of mechanics of advanced composite materials whose mechanical properties are controlled by high-strength and high-stiffness continuous fibers embedded in polymeric, metal, or ceramic matrix. Although the idea of combining two or more components to produce materials with controlled properties has been known and used from time immemorial, modern composites were only developed several decades ago and have now found intensive application in different fields of engineering, particularly in aerospace structures for which high strength-to-weight and stiffness-to-weight ratios are required

There already exist numerous publications that cover anisotropic elasticity, mechanics of composite materials, design, analysis, fabrication, and application of composite structures but the difference between this book and the existing ones is that this is of a more specific nature. It covers specific features of material behaviour such as nonlinear elasticity, plasticity, creep, and structural nonlinearity and discusses in detail the problems of material micro- and macro-mechanics that are only slightly touched in existing books, e.g. stress diffusion in a unidirectional material with broken fibers, physical and statistical aspects of fiber strength, coupling effects in anisotropic and laminated materials, etc


The authors are designers of composite structures who were involved in practically all the main Soviet and then Russian projects in composite technology, and the permission of the Russian Composite Center - Central Institute of Special Machinery (CRISM) to use in this book the pictures of structures developed and fabricated in CRISM as part of the joint research and design project is much appreciated


Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials consists of eight chapters progressively covering all structural levels of composite materials from their components through elementary plies and layers to laminates

الرابط بالملف المرفق​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

أشكركم للتفاعل الطيب
دمتم بموده


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور الرابط يعمل بصورة اعتيادية جدا​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Evolutionary Computation for Modeling and Optimization

(Interdisciplinary Applied Mathematics)


Author: Daniel Ashlock
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2005-12-15

Number Of Pages: 572

 








Evolutionary Computation for Optimization and Modeling is an introduction to evolutionary computation, a field which includes genetic algorithms, evolutionary programming, evolution strategies, and genetic programming. The text is a survey of some application of evolutionary algorithms. It introduces mutation, crossover, design issues of selection and replacement methods, the issue of populations size, and the question of design of the fitness function. It also includes a methodological mate​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (17 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering*

CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering
Author: Frank Kreith
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 1999-12-27
Number Of Pages: 1200





​
To be successful in the international marketplace, corporations must have access to the latest developments and most recent experimental data. Traditional handbooks of heat transfer stress fundamental principles, analytical approaches to thermal problems, and elegant solutions to classical problems. The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering is not a traditional handbook. Engineers in industry need up-to-date, accessible information on the applications of heat and mass transfer-The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering provides it.Peer reviewed articles-selected on the basis of their current relevance to the development of new products-provide in-depth treatment of applications in diverse fields, such as:·Bioengineering·Desalination·Electronics·Energy conservation·Food processing·Measurement techniques in fluid flow and heat transferYou'll find complete, up-to-date information on the latest development in the field, including:·Recent advances in thermal sciences·Microthermal design·Compact heat exchangers·Thermal optimization·Exergy analysisA unique, one-stop resource for all your thermal engineering questionsFrom the basics of thermodynamics, fluid mechanics, and heat and mass transfer, to comprehensive treatment of current applications, the latest computational tools, to data tables for the properties of gases, liquids, and solids, The CRC Handbook of Thermal Engineering has it all

This is the complete book without the missing chapters
​الرابط بالملف المرفق​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

العفو أخى سنان
أشكرك بدورى على تواصلك الطيب دائمآ مع ما أطرح من كتب
أمنياتى بدوام التقدم


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

أخى سنان
أشكرك بدورى على تواصلك الطيب دائمآ مع ما أطرح من كتب
أمنياتى بدوام التقدم


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Advances in Silicon Carbide Processing and Applications

(Semiconductor Materials and Devices Series)
Author: Stephen E. Saddow
Publisher: Artech House Publishers
Publication Date: 2004-07
Number Of Pages: 228

This book is a comprehensive look at this cutting-edge technology and examines the application of SiC sensors in a broad cross section of industries

http://rapidshare.de/files/5862104/Advances_In_Silicon_Carbide_Processing___Applications_-_Artech_House.rar.html 

```
password:[URL="http://www.blueportal.org/"]www.blueportal.org[/URL]
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

The Physics of Fluid Turbulence Oxford Engineering Science Series, 25 1992-03
Author: W. D. McComb
Publisher: Oxford University Press
Publication Date: 1992-03-19
Number Of Pages: 602

​






Summary
This book provides an in-depth look at fluid turbulence: the archetypal non-linear, non-equilibrium problem of statistical physics which has witnessed significant progress in recent years, facilitated by advances in laser anemometry, computer technology, and theoretical methods from quantum physics. A fully integrated work, The Physics of Fluid Turbulence approaches its subject as a universal phenomenon with a universal behavior. It includes a concise summary of the theory and practice of turbulence science up to 1960, followed by a detailed analysis of more recent developments in this area, including a rigorous formulation of the turbulence problem as an example of a non-equilibrium statistical system with strong coupling, along with the application of renormalized perturbation theory. Designed for those new to the subject, the book will also be useful to those who are familiar with the study of turbulence but have not yet approached the subject utilizing the theoretical methods from quantum physics that are covered here

التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/9ck53​


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Contact Mechanics
Author: K. L. Johnson
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 1985-05-16
Number Of Pages: 456

This treatise is concerned with the stresses and deformation of solid bodies in contact with each other, along curved surfaces which touch initially at a point or along a line. Examples are a railway wheel and rail, or a pair of gear wheel teeth. Professor Johnson first reviews the development of the theory of contact stresses since the problem was originally addressed by H. Hertz in 1882. Next he discusses the influence of friction and the topographical roughness of surfaces, and this is incorporated into the theory of contact mechanics. An important feature is the treatment of bodies which deform plastically or viscoelastically. In addition to stationary contact, an appreciable section of the book is concerned with bodies which are in sliding or rolling contact, or which collide

التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/ft7dt
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6821482/ContMecUsBE.rar.html

```
Pass: aslan.sutu
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

Elasticity 
 Theory, Applications, and Numerics
Author: Martin H. Sadd
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 2004-08-20
Number Of Pages: 480







Although there are several books in print dealing with elasticity, many focus on specialized topics such as mathematical foundations, anisotropic materials, two-dimensional problems, thermoelasticity, non-linear theory, etc. As such they are not appropriate candidates for a general textbook. This book provides a concise and organized presentation and development of general theory of elasticity. Complemented by a Solutions Manual and including MatLab codes and coding, this text is an excellent book teaching guide

- Contains exercises for student engagement as well as the integration and use of MATLAB Software

- Provides development of common solution methodologies and a systematic review of analytical solutions useful in applications of engineering interest

- Presents applications of contemporary interest

http://rapidshare.de/files/7092815/ET.chipollo.rar.html

```
password:www.Chipollo.Info
```
 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

A Mathematical Introduction to Fluid Mechanics

Synopses & Reviews
Book News Annotation
A textbook for a one-term upper level or graduate course, presenting the basic ideas of fluid mechanics in a mathematically attractive, rather than fully rigorous, manner, and explaining some of the physics behind the constructions. A primary goal is to inspire, as well as to prepare, students for further study. Updated and revised from the 1990 edition; first published in 1979

Product Details
ISBN: 0387979182
Author: Marsden, Jerrold E.
Author: Chorin, Alexandre J.
Author: Chorin, Alexandre J.
Publisher: Springer
Subject: Fluid mechanics
Subject: Hydraulics
Subject: General
Subject: Physics
Copyright: 1993
Edition Number 3
Series: Texts in Applied Mathematics
Series Volume: 4
Publication Date: May 1993
Binding: Hardcover
Language: English
Illustrations: Y
Pages: 192
Dimensions: 9.21x6.14x.56 in. .99 lbs

http://rapidshare.de/files/24228733/MIFM.rar

```
pass: ecMIFM
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Low-Gravity Fluid Mechanics
Mathematical Theory of Capillary Phenomena
Author: A. D. Myshkis
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 1987-04
Number Of Pages: 583

http://tinyurl.com/assxf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Principles of Computational Fluid Dynamics
Author: Pieter Wesseling
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2000-11-27
Number Of Pages: 644







Summary
The book is aimed at graduate students, researchers, engineers and physicists involved in fluid computations. An up-to-date account is given of the present state of the art of numerical methods employed in computational fluid dynamics. The underlying numerical principles are treated with a fair amount of detail, using elementary methods. Attention is given to the difficulties arising from geometric complexity of the flow domain. Uniform accuracy for singular perturbation problems is studied, pointing the way to accurate computation of flows at high Reynolds number. Unified methods for compressible and incompressible flows are discussed. A treatment of the shallow-water equations is included. A basic introduction is given to efficient iterative solution methods. Many pointers are given to the current literature, facilitating further study

http://tinyurl.com/78d7e​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Hydrodynamic Stability
Author: P. G. Drazin
Publisher: Cambridge University Press
Publication Date: 2002-07-15
Number Of Pages: 300







Instability of flows and their transition to turbulence are widespread phenomena in engineering and the natural environment. They are important in applied mathematics, astrophysics, biology, geophysics, meteorology, oceanography, physics, and engineering. This is a graduate-level textbook to introduce these phenomena by modeling them mathematically, and describing numerical simulations and laboratory experiments. The visualization of instabilities is emphasized with many figures. Many worked examples and exercises for students illustrate the ideas of the text. Readers are assumed to be fluent in linear algebra, advanced calculus, elementary theory of ordinary differntial equations, complex variable and the elements of fluid mechanics. 
The book is aimed at graduate students, but is very useful for specialists in other fields

http://tinyurl.com/du4u4

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Thermal Technologies in Food Processing
Author: Philip Richardson
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2001-05-10
Number Of Pages: 256

Thermal technologies are traditionally a compromise between their enhancement of sensory characteristics and preservation, and their shortcomings, for example in reducing factors such as nutritional properties. The need to maximize process efficiency and final product quality has led to a number of new developments, including refinements in existing technologies and the emergence of new "minimal" techniques. Thermal Technologies in Food Processing reviews all these key developments and looks at future trends, providing an invaluable resource for all food processors

http://rapidshare.de/files/4993591/Thermal_Technologies_in_Food_Processing__Philip_Richardson__by_polyto.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Materials Selection in Mechanical Design
Author: Michael Ashby
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann





New materials enable advances in engineering design. This book describes a procedure for material selection in mechanical design, allowing the most suitable materials for a given application to be identified from the full range of materials and section shapes available. A novel approach is adopted not found anywhere else.

Materials are introduced through their properties; materials selection charts (a new development) capture the important features of all materials, allowing rapid retrieval of information and application of selection techniques. Merit indices, combined with charts, allow optimisation of the materials selection process. Sources of material property data are reviewed and approaches to their use are given. Material processing and its influence on the design are discussed. The book closes with chapters on aesthetics and industrial design. Case studies are developed as a method of illustrating the procedure and as a way of developing the ideas further.

This second edition is updated fully throughout with respect to materials developments and properties. There are new sections on materials selections aids, and new case studies are introduced where appropriate

http://rapidshare.de/files/6249762/Materials_Selection_in_Mechanical_Design__2nd_Edition__by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Materials Selection Deskbook

​

Author: Nicholas P. Cheremisinoff


Publisher: Noyes Publications

Publication Date: 1996-09-01
Number Of Pages: 191

The chemical and allied industries employ a multitude of unit operations in product manufacturing. Both chemicals and physical mechanisms are employed in these operations, ranging from simple bulk handling and preparation of chemical feedstocks to complex chemical reactions in the presence of heat and or mass transfer. These operations require application of scientific and engineering principles to ensure efficient, safe and economical process operations. To meet these objectives, process equipment must perform intended functions under actual operating conditions and do so in a continuous and reliable manner. Equipment must have the characteristics of mechanical reliability, which includes strength, rigidity, durability and tightness. In addition, it must be designed at an optimized ratio of capital investment to service life

This book is designed as a handy desk reference covering fundamental engineering principles of project planning schemes and layout, corrosion principles and materials properties of engineering importance. It is intended as a general source of typical materials property data, useful for first pass materials selection in process design problems

​


http://rapidshare.de/files/6248700/Materials_Selection_Deskbook_by_BOREE_.zip.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

ISBN: 0419157107
Aluminum Design and Construction
Author: J. B. Dwight
Publisher: Brunner-Routledge
Publication Date: 1999-04-08
Number Of Pages: 295






This highly illustrated book is a practical design guide to the structural use of aluminum. The chapters include this history of aluminum, range of applications, alloys and their properties. The book also deals with structural design, and is an invaluable resource for designers, with numerous diagrams, charts and examples

الرابط بالملف المرفق​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

*
Readers for various ebooks formats
جميع صيغ الملفات اللازمه لتشغيل الكتب الالكترونيه 

PDF files






كود:


http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0/enu/AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe

---------------------------------
Foxit Reader


كود:


http://www.foxitsoftware.com/foxitreader/foxitreader.zip

---------------------------------
DJVU files






كود:


http://downloads.lizardtech.com/files/win/DJVUCNTL_601_EN.EXE

Or
WinDjView


كود:


http://windjview.sourceforge.net/

*stand-alone reader
---------------------------------
LIT files






كود:


http://www.microsoft.com/reader/downloads/pc.asp

---------------------------------
PDB files






كود:


http://www.ice-graphics.com/ICEReader/ICE%20Book%20Reader.exe

---------------------------------
PRC files






كود:


http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/download.asp?Product=Reader&OS=Win

---------------------------------
CBR and CBZ files


كود:


http://cdisplay.techknight.com/setup.zip

---------------------------------
PS PostScript Documents


كود:


http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/gsview/

---------------------------------
DjvuReader- OpenDjVu Project 


كود:


http://opendjvu.webhost.ru/index_en.html

---------------------------------
DjVu Zone Downloads


كود:


http://www.djvuzone.org/download/index.html

---------------------------------
TK3 Format reader


كود:


http://www.nightkitchen.com/download/reader/index.phtml




كود:


http://rapidshare.de/files/15057513/TK3_Reader_Setup.rar

---------------------------------
PRC Mobipocket Format


كود:


http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/DownLoadReaderStep1.asp

---------------------------------
ereader- can only be opened by eReader


كود:


http://ereader.com/download/product/15007/eReaderforWindows2.6.1(EN).exe

---------------------------------
isilo- can only be opened by iSilo


كود:


http://www.isilo.com/download/dl/iSilo431W32Setup.exe

---------------------------------
uBook files


كود:


http://gowerpoint.com/uBook09g_PC.exe

---------------------------------
TXT files


كود:


http://www.spacejock.com/yBook.html

---------------------------------
chm files
lit files
Use the Microsoft Reader
---------------------------------
ZNO Format Reader


كود:


http://images.zinio.com/download/1.6.0.815b-EN/ZinioReader_2241414736.exe

*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أغسطس 2006)

اساس علم انتقال الحراة مع امثلة محلولة ................"

حمل من هنا 
http://www.pdhengineer.com/Course%2...undamentals.pdf 

موضوع من الاخر والرابط عبارة عن ضغطة "زر" " زر" زر" :5:مافيش اسهل من كدة .

بسيطة الرابط مرة اخرى.................................................*******

http://www.pdhengineer.com/Course%20Files/Completed%20Course%20PDF%20Files/Heat%20Transfer%20Fundamentals.pdf 

ضغطة زر وشكرا eng-maher


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

The requested resource (/error_docs/bad_request.html) is not available

يرجى تعديل الرابط مشكورآ


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

*تفضلوا برنامج Fleet Maintenance Pro Shop Edition 10.0.0.89*

السلام عليكم

Fleet Maintenance Pro Shop Edition 10.0.0.89





Fleet Maintenance Pro keeps track of normal maintenance as well as repair, inspection, and user-defined maintenance cycles. You can track each fleet object by days, miles, kilometers, or actual hours used. In addition to pre-defined maintenance services, ranging from checking the tire air-pressure to performing an engine tune-up, you can define your own maintenance activities for your fleet objects. FMP ships with 75 pre-defined maintenance services, which can be modified or deleted at any time

Each time maintenance is performed, Fleet Maintenance Pro keeps track of the date, mi/am, parts, labour, service provider, costs, and repair vendor comments. A preventive and repair history is automatically generated, listing all of the maintenance performed on each fleet object
Fleet Maintenance Pro's powerful reporting capabilities let you perform maintenance checks for the entire fleet, by department, by location, or for individual fleet objects. Maintenance checks are performed to determine what services are due for a fleet object. The results are generated by performing calculations with date, mileage, kilometers, and/or hours information. With the ability to sort maintenance history by date, mileage, service performed, or cost, fleet managers can look for trends, patterns, neglect, and abuse

This is the *Shop Edition - 12MB*
التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/29817489/fleet.rar.html
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/204029/fleet.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design
Author: Julian Happian-Smith
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann Ltd
Publication Date: 2001-07-16
Number Of Pages: 600

An Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design starts from basic principles and builds up analysis procedures for all major aspects of vehicle and component design. Subjects of current interest to the motor industry - such as failure prevention, designing with modern material, ergonomics, and control systems - are covered in detail, with a final chapter discussing future trends in automotive design. 
Extensive use of illustrations, examples, and case studies provides the reader with a thorough understanding of design issues

http://rapidshare.de/files/29800059/An_Introduction_to_Modern_Vehicle_Design.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Workbench Silencers 
 The Art Of Improvised Designs​

http://rapidshare.de/files/28437260/Other_-__Paladin_Press_-__Workbench_Silencers.pdf

the Art of Improvised Designs
by George M. Hollenback

Here is a slew of new and interesting improvised silencer designs featuring innovative couplings plus variations on aluminum cans, oil filters, PVC pipe, plumbing devices, water sprinkler pieces and other unique materials. Warning: It is illegal to possess or make firearm silencers without BATF registration. For academic study only. 5 1/2 x 8 1/2, softcover, photos, 80 pp. ISBN 0873648951

*More Workbench Silencers*
http://rapidshare.de/files/28438321/Other_-__Paladin_Press_-_More_Workbench_Silencers.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

BMW 3 and 5 Series Service and Repair Manual

http://rapidshare.de/files/28405305/2_Haynes_BMW_3___5_Series_Service_And_Repair_Manual.rar


----------



## حسام جاسم (18 أغسطس 2006)

الكتاب غير موجود.


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... The Haynes Welding Manual*

The Haynes Welding Manual 

Haynes Automotive Repair Manual


Author: Jay Storer

Publisher: Haynes Publications

Publication Date: 1995-03-10
Number Of Pages: 179













Easy-to-read, informative TECHBOOK covers choosing welding equipment plus step-by-step oxy-acetylene gas welding, heating and cutting PLUS arc, MIG and TIG welding, plasma-arc cutting and welding, safety and shop equipment. Chapter on building a trailer. Over 350 photographs and illustrations






http://rapidshare.de/files/4357522/thwm.rar.html

```
[SIZE=3]Password : http://www.blueportal.org[/SIZE]
```

​


----------



## جاسر (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

محب الله ورسوله

جزاك الله خير 

وكفى

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

The Haynes Welding Manual 
Haynes Automotive Repair Manual
Author: Jay Storer
Publisher: Haynes Publications
Publication Date: 1995-03-10
Number Of Pages: 179
 






Easy-to-read, informative TECHBOOK covers choosing welding equipment plus step-by-step oxy-acetylene gas welding, heating and cutting PLUS arc, MIG and TIG welding, plasma-arc cutting and welding, safety and shop equipment. Chapter on building a trailer. Over 350 photographs and illustrations



http://rapidshare.de/files/4357522/thwm.rar.html

```
Password : [URL="http://www.blueportal.org/"]http://www.blueportal.org[/URL]
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Amplification of Nonlinear Strain Waves in Solids 

(Series on Stability, Vibration and Control of Systems, Series a, 9)
Author: Alexey V. Porubov
Publisher: World Scientific Publishing Company
Publication Date: 2003-07
Number Of Pages: 228

This book treats two problems simultaneously: sequential analytical consideration of nonlinear strain wave amplification and selection in wave guides and in a medium; demonstration of the use of even particular analytical solutions to nonintegrable equations in a design of numerical simulation of unsteady nonlinear wave processes. The text includes numerous detailed examples of the strain wave amplification and selection caused by the influence of an external medium, microstructure, moving point defects, and thermal phenomena. The main features of the book are: (1) nonlinear models of the strain wave evolution in a rod subjected by various dissipative/active factors; (2) an analytico-numerical approach for solutions to the governing nonlinear partial differential equations with dispersion and dissipation. 
This book is essential for introducing readers in mechanics, mechanical engineering, and applied mathematics to the concept of long nonlinear strain wave in one-dimensional wave guides. It is also suitable for self-study by professionals in all areas of nonlinear physics

http://rapidshare.de/files/6427765/AVPorubov.rar.html

```
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Author: James Larminie, John Lowry
Publish: Wiley
Date of the publication: 2003
Language: English
Amount of pages: 303
Format: PDF
Size of a file: 5 Mb

While the classic battery electric car continues to make only a small impact on the automobile market, other types of electric vehicle, especially hybrids, have made significant and promising improvements. Moreover, small battery electric vehicles such as bicycles and mobility aids are also developing well. Presenting more than 160 diagrams and pictures, this book explains the science and technology behind these important developments, and also introduces the issues that underpin the design and performance modelling of electric vehicles

http://rapidshare.de/files/21709795/JLarminie.rar.html

```
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Amplification of Nonlinear Strain Waves in Solids 

(Series on Stability, Vibration and Control of Systems, Series a, 9)
Author: Alexey V. Porubov
Publisher: World Scientific Publishing Company
Publication Date: 2003-07
Number Of Pages: 228

This book treats two problems simultaneously: sequential analytical consideration of nonlinear strain wave amplification and selection in wave guides and in a medium; demonstration of the use of even particular analytical solutions to nonintegrable equations in a design of numerical simulation of unsteady nonlinear wave processes. The text includes numerous detailed examples of the strain wave amplification and selection caused by the influence of an external medium, microstructure, moving point defects, and thermal phenomena. The main features of the book are: (1) nonlinear models of the strain wave evolution in a rod subjected by various dissipative/active factors; (2) an analytico-numerical approach for solutions to the governing nonlinear partial differential equations with dispersion and dissipation. 
This book is essential for introducing readers in mechanics, mechanical engineering, and applied mathematics to the concept of long nonlinear strain wave in one-dimensional wave guides. It is also suitable for self-study by professionals in all areas of nonlinear physics

http://rapidshare.de/files/6427765/AVPorubov.rar.html


```
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
```
​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم الرباط شغال 100%


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (18 أغسطس 2006)

نعم الكتاب يعمل على بنامج ال winDjview_0.4.2.exe
شكرا كثيرا اخي المحب لله ورسوله اتعبتك معي والكتاب شغال الان 
شكرا مرة ثانية لاهتمامك


----------



## MUSLIM125 (18 أغسطس 2006)

أنت بصراحة تجعلنا نشعر بالحرج من وضع مشاركات فى هذا المنتدى بسبب مشاركاتك القيمة ,أخى العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم العقوري (18 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم احشره مع من أحب 
بارك الله فيك ومشكووووووووور جدا


----------



## mechanical9 (18 أغسطس 2006)

أريد الستفسار عن محطات تنقية المياة وطرق تغديلها


----------



## mechanical9 (18 أغسطس 2006)

أربد الاستفسار عن طرق تصميم محطات تنقية المية


----------



## حسام جاسم (18 أغسطس 2006)

حفظك الله من كل سوء ومكروه تعبناك هل الايام. البرنامج فعال والملفات شغاله ومشكور وكثر الله من امثالك.


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

العفو ولاشكر على واجب
أمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Manual Gearbox Design

Preface
This book has been written in an effort to put down on paper some of the experience
I have gained during my forty-five years in the transmission design field, thirty-one
years of which was designing Formula One gearboxes, and the last five years before
retirement with Lotus Engineering as Chief Designer - Transmissions. Knowing of
no other book that covered this subject made me more determined to proceed with
it.
I have attempted to work through the design procedure in the same order used on
the many gearbox designs I have been involved with. Alternative types of crown
wheel and pinion designs to the widely used Gleason system are covered, that is,
Klingelnberg and Oerlikon. Various types of differential are described along with
interlock systems which prevent the selection of more than one gear at a time. It
contains a wide coverage of gear failures, their causes and requirements to prevent
further failures, together with an engineering understanding of lubrication and its
application. The book also includes a list of materials along with the heat treatment
applied and race-proven in the B.R.M. Formula One Racing Transmissions as a
guide to the designer

http://rapidshare.de/files/29906887/Manual_Gearbox_Design.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Practical Machinery Vibration Analysis and Predictive Maintenance

http://rapidshare.de/files/29909151/Practical_Machinery_Vibration_Analysis_and_Predictive_Maintenance.pdf


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Introduction to Thermal Systems Engineering, Thermodynamics, Fluid Mechanics*

Introduction to Thermal Systems Engineering
 Thermodynamics, Fluid Mechanics, and Heat Transfer

Author: Michael J. Moran
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 2002-09-17
Number Of Pages: 567





This survey of thermal systems engineering combines coverage of thermodynamics, fluid flow, and heat transfer in one volume. Developed by leading educators in the field, this book sets the standard for those interested in the thermal-fluids market. Drawing on the best of what works from market leading texts in thermodynamics (Moran), fluids (Munson) and heat transfer (Incropera), this book introduces thermal engineering using a systems focus, introduces structured problem-solving techniques, and provides applications of interest to all engineers

http://rapidshare.de/files/19429769/intro2tse.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19732350/introduction_to_thermal_systems_engineering.rar.html


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Thermal Systems Engineering
 Thermodynamics, Fluid Mechanics, and Heat Transfer

Author: Michael J. Moran
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 2002-09-17
Number Of Pages: 567






This survey of thermal systems engineering combines coverage of thermodynamics, fluid flow, and heat transfer in one volume. Developed by leading educators in the field, this book sets the standard for those interested in the thermal-fluids market. Drawing on the best of what works from market leading texts in thermodynamics (Moran), fluids (Munson) and heat transfer (Incropera), this book introduces thermal engineering using a systems focus, introduces structured problem-solving techniques, and provides applications of interest to all engineers

http://rapidshare.de/files/19429769/intro2tse.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19732350/introduction_to_thermal_systems_engineering.rar.html

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Elements of Gas Turbine Propulsion
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503702/Mattingly__Jack_D._-_Elements_Of_Gas_Turbine_Propulsion.pdf
9.10 MB

Gas Turbine Engines
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504660/US_Army_aviation_course_-_Gas_Turbine_Engines_AL0993.pdf
20.13 MB

Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504742/US_Army_mechanic_course_-_Principles_of_Gasoline_and_Diesel_Fuel_Systems_OD1620.pdf
3.83 MB

Principles of Internal Combustion ENgines
http://rapidshare.de/files/22504833/Us_Army_Mechanic_Course_-_Principles_Of_Internal_Combustion_Engines_Od1619.pdf
3.65 MB

Foundation of Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833543/Foundations_of_fluid_mechanics_4AH.rar 1.65 MB

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22834154/White__Frank_M._-_Fluid_Mechanics_4th_Ed__McGraw_Hill__v2_4AH.rar
25.08 MB

Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22833145/Nakayama_-_Introduction_fo_Fluid_Mechanics__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999__4AH.rar
16.41 MB

Fluid MEchanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835030/Kundu___Cohen_-_Fluid_Mechanics__Academic_Press_2002__4AH.rar
25.43 MB

Inetrmediate Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835794/Intermediate_Fluid_Mechanics__ME563_Course_Notes__4AH.rar
33.96 MB

A Course in Fluid Emchanics with Vector Field Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/22835824/Prieve_-_A_Course_in_Fluid_Mechanics_with_Vector_Field_Theory__Prieve_2000__4AH.rar
1.17 MB

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Advanced Vehicle Technology, Second Edition 
(Vehicle and Engine Technology)
Author: Heinz Heisler
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann







This eagerly awaited second edition of Heinz Heisler?s Advanced Vehicle Technology is a comprehensive and thorough description of vehice bodies and components

The second edition has been rigorously updated to provide additional material on subjects such as antilock braking, vehicle aerodynamics, tire tread design advances, electronically controlled anti-vibration engine mountings and transport refrigeration. Around 100 new diagrams have been included to complement the text

Advanced Vehicle Technology 2nd edition?s depth of coverage, detailed illustrations and fluent and precise style are the outstanding features in this high quality student text

More quality artwork has been added to enhance and add value to the explanation given in the text

16 key topics have been updated to bring this 2nd edition in line with current technology

Fully international in scope, reflecting the nature of contemporary vehicle engineering

http://rapidshare.de/files/21088382/HEISLER__H.__2002_._Advanced_Vehicle_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/6221889/Advanced_Vehicle_Technology.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design
Author: Julian Happian-Smith
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann Ltd
Publication Date: 2001-07-16
Number Of Pages: 600

An Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design starts from basic principles and builds up analysis procedures for all major aspects of vehicle and component design. Subjects of current interest to the motor industry - such as failure prevention, designing with modern material, ergonomics, and control systems - are covered in detail, with a final chapter discussing future trends in automotive design
Extensive use of illustrations, examples, and case studies provides the reader with a thorough understanding of design issues and analysis methods

http://rapidshare.de/files/29800059/An_Introduction_to_Modern_Vehicle_Design.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Vehicle stability

This book is mainly the result of two activities that have given me a great
deal of pleasure and satisfaction over a period of more than 30 years. The
first activity was the initiation and teaching of a course with the same title
as the book for seniors and first-year graduate students in mechanical and
aeronautical engineering at the University of California, Davis. The
second was a course, ‘‘Vehicle Dynamics and Active Control,’’ given by
me and my colleague Professor Donald Margolis numerous times in the
United States and in several European countries. This short professional
course was given under the auspices of the University Consortium for
Continuing Education and was intended primarily for engineers in the
automotive industry.
Although the short course contained much of the material in the
academic course and in the present book, it was specialized in that it dealt
with automotive topics. On the other hand, the short course was in one
sense more general in that it dealt with several aspects of automotive
vehicle dynamics besides stability. For example, where this book deals
with steering response and the horizontal dynamics of automobiles, the
short course also dealt with automotive suspension systems and vertical
dynamics.
An aspect of the professional course that was of particular interest
to working engineers was the discussion of active means of influencing
the dynamics of automobiles. It is now fairly common to find active or
semiactive suspension systems, active steering systems, and electronically
controlled braking systems, as well as electronically controlled engines
and transmissions. Chapter 11 discusses some of the active means used to
stabilize vehicles such as cars and airplanes. The chapter focuses on
model reference active steering control since this type of active vehicle
control relates most directly to the topics discussed in prior chapters.
The unique feature of this book is its treatment of some of the
stability aspects of a variety of vehicle types. This requires basic mathematical
models describing the dynamic behavior of the various types of
vehicles to be studied. Because of this, there was a temptation to call this
book Vehicle Dynamics rather than Vehicle Stability. However, not all the
dynamic effects in several types of vehicles can be described in a book of
reasonable length. In the end it seemed better to restrict the discussion
mainly to certain aspects of the dynamics of vehicles that are relevant for
stability studies. Inevitably, some topics related to the handling properties
and control features of vehicles are, out of necessity, discussed.
By emphasizing stability analyses using relatively simple linearized
mathematical models, it is possible to use similar mathematical models for
a variety of vehicle types. This allows the similarities and critical differences
in the stability properties of different vehicle types to be easily appreciated.
Although the emphasis is on linearized mathematical models, the nonlinear
relations relating to force generation are discussed in several cases, so
that it would be possible to extend the models beyond the range of small
perturbation inherent in the analysis of stability. Through the use of
computer simulation, one can discover the behavior of unstable vehicles
when the perturbation variables grow to an extent that the linearized
equations are no longer valid

http://rapidshare.de/files/30017285/vehicle_stability-NR.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/MCALLISTER__E._W.__2001_._Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB
Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Light Metals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/BRANDES__E._A.__1998_._Smithells_Light_Metals_Handbook.rar 1.47 MB
Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/BROWN__J._R.__1999_._Foseco_Non-Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook__11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB
Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/BROWN__J._R.__2000_._Foseco_Ferrous_Foundryman_s_Handbook.rar 3.69 MB


----------



## مهاجر (19 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز محب الله ورسوله وجعل الله ما قدمت في موازين حسناتك

أشكرك على جهدك


----------



## العرندس (20 أغسطس 2006)

*Cavitation And Bubble Dynamics*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

للتصفح .. كتاب CAVITATION AND BUBBLE DYNAMICS

by Christopher Earls Brennen 

Oxford University Press 1995 

على الرابط التالي : - 

http://caltechbook.library.caltech.edu/1/04/bubble.htm

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب قيم جدآ ... Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion*

Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion

​

Author: Charles E. Baukal


Publisher: CRC Press

Publication Date: 2000-05-26
Number Of Pages: 568

​








Industry relies heavily on the combustion process. The already high demand for energy, primarily from combustion, is expected to continue to rapidly increase. Yet, the information is scattered and incomplete, with very little attention paid to the overall combustion system. Designed for practicing engineers, Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion eclipses the extant literature with an emphasis on the aspects of heat transfer that directly apply to industry.From a practical point of view, the editor organizes relevant papers into a single, coherent resource. The book encompasses heat transfer, thermodynamics, and fluid mechanics, including the little-covered subjects of the use of oxygen to enhance combustion and flame impingement. Maximizing applications and minimizing theory, it covers modes of heat transfer, computer modeling, heat transfer from flame impingement, from burners, low temperature, high temperature, and advanced applications, and more.The theoretical focus of most literature has created a clear need for a practical treatment of the heat transfer as it applies to industrial combustion systems. With detailed coverage and extensive references, Heat Transfer in Industrial Combustion fills this void.Features


http://rapidshare.de/files/6025927/HEAT_TRANSFER_IN_INDUSTRIAL_COMBUSTION.rar.html

.

​

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Heat and Mass Transfer*

Heat and Mass Transfer
Author: Hans D. Baehr Karl Stephan 
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-05-22

This comprehensive presentation of the whole field of heat and mass transfer makes the reader familar with the fundamentals and enables him to solve practical problems. The basic theory is developed systematically, and the solution methods to all important problems are covered in detail. Therefore, this book will be useful not only to students, but likewise to scientists and practising engineers. All areas of heat and mass transfer are dealt with. Many calculated examples in the text and numerous exercises and elaborate solutions will facilitate learning and understanding. For the second edition, changes apply to heat and mass transfer correlations based on theoretical results or experimental findings. They were adapted to the state-of -the-art. Some of the worked examples as well as the compilation were revised or updated

http://rapidshare.de/files/30068864/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Discontinuous Finite Elements in Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer*

Discontinuous Finite Elements in 
Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer
 (Computational Fluid and Solid Mechanics)
Author: Ben Q. Li
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2006-01-23
Number Of Pages: 578

The discontinuous finite element method (also known as the discontinuous Galerkin method) embodies the advantages of both finite element and finite difference methods. It can be used in convection-dominant applications while maintaining geometric flexibility and higher local approximations throught the use of higher-order elements. Element-by element connection propagates the effect of boundary conditions and the local formulation obviates the need for global matrix assembly. All of this adds up to a method which is not unduly memory-intensive and uniquely useful for working with computational dynamics, heat transfer and fluid flow calculations. Discontinuous Finite Elements in Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer offers its readers a systematic and practical introduction to the discontinuous finite element method. It moves from a brief review of the fundamental laws and equations governing thermal and fluid systems, through a discussion of different approaches to the formulation of discontinuous finite element solutions for boundary and initial value problems, to their applicaton in a variety of thermal-system and fluid-related problems, including: heat conduction problems; convection-dominant problems; compressible and incompressible flows; external radiation problems; internal radiation and radiative transfer; free- and moving-boundary problems; micro- and nanoscale heat transfer and fluid flow; thermal fluid flow under the influence of applied magnetic fields. Mesh generation and adaptivity, parellelization algorithms and a priori and a posteriori error analysis are also introduced and explained, rounding out a comprehensive review of the subject. Each chapter features worked examples and exercises illustrating situations ranging from simple benchmarks to practical engineering questions. This textbook is written to form the foundations of senior undergraduate and graduate learning and also provides scientists, applied mathematicians and research engineers with a thorough treatment of basic concepts, specific techniques and methods for the use of discontinuous Galerkin methods in computational fluid dynamics and heat transfer applications

http://rapidshare.de/files/30066932/Discontinuous_Finite_Elements_in_Fluid_Dynamics_and_Heat_Transfer.rar​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (20 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

سنان عبد الغفار قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك المتميز


 
الله لايحرمنى من تفاعلك الطيب
ممنون جدآ بمعرفتك


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

العفو أخى ومرحبآ بك دومآ


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Standard Handbook of Machine Design

​

Author: Joseph Shigley



Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional

Publication Date: 1996-06-01

Number Of Pages: 1700
PDF| 58 + 58 mb
Book Description
The source for modern machine design essentials. New, second edition provides the most practical, up-to-date information available on both basic design considerations and the design of specific machine elements. DLC: Machine design


​

http://rapidshare.de/files/7936775/Standard_Handbook_of_Machine_Design.part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/7937018/Standard_Handbook_of_Machine_Design.part2.rar.html

أو

http://rapidshare.de/files/26556761/Standard_Handbook_of_Machine_Design__3rd_Edition_-_Joseph_E._Shigley.rar




​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Gas Turbine Engineering Handbook, 2nd Edition

This important handbook comes to us from an experienced engineer at a most opportune time. Never has the cost of energy been greater, nor is there a promise that it has reached its price ceiling. Dr. Boyce is aware of these concerns, and through this handbook he has provided the guide and means for optimum use of each unit of energy supplied to a gas turbine. The handbook should find its place in all the reference libraries of those engineers and technicians who have even a small responsibility for design and operation of gas turbines

http://rapidshare.de/files/7057666/g...triks.rar.html
رمز:
Password: _Mat.Riks.Info_​​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Jet Engines: Fundamentals of Theory
Design and Operation 1997-12
Author: Klaus Hunecke
Publisher: Zenith Press
Publication Date: 1997-12-21
Number Of Pages: 256

Broaden your knowledge of jet engine technology and its associated subjects. This is a technically comprehensive study of the components that constitute a gas turbine aero-engine and examines each part's design and function in practice. Concentrates on turbojet, turboprop and turbofan designs, and is applicable to civilian and military usage. Contains an overview of the main design types and fundamentals, and looks at air intakes, compressors, turbines and exhaust systems in great detail

http://rapidshare.de/files/29006958/...FOTDO.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Elements of Gas Turbine Propulsion
​
Author: Jack Mattingly
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
Publication Date: 1996-01-01
Number Of Pages: 960
Average Amazon Rating: 4.5
This text provides an introduction to the fundamentals of gas turbine engines and jet propulsion for aerospace or mechanical engineers. The book contains sufficient material for two sequential courses i propulsion (advanced fluid dynamics) an introductory course in jet propulsion and a gas turbine engine components course. The text is divided into four parts introduction to aircraft propulsion; basic concepts and one-dimensional/gas dynamics; analysis and performance of air breathing propulsion ​​
http://rapidshare.de/files/22503702/...Propulsion.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Process Engineering Equipment Handbook







*Book Description*
The first practical guide for process engineers, covering nearly every type of process-related equipment, Process Engineering Equipment Handbook is the fastest way to master process environments. This hands-on reference helps you-- *Understand and specify all types of auxiliary process equipment and materials. *Provide engineering and operating expertise on machinery that is of prime importance in process engineering, including compressors and pumps, gas and steam turbines, fans, blowers and motors-;both as individual components and as part of a supplied total package. *Explore various applications, such as mechanical drive and direct drive (power generation service) for gas turbines, major support systems including instrumentation, and key components such as bearings and seals, all with reference to practical applications. *Troubleshoot and solve problems in unfamiliar machines and components *Work effectively with control, environmental, mechanical, civil, and other technical specialists. *Handle issues with filters, seals, fans, dryers, nozzles, gaskets, elements made of unusual materials, blowers, connectors, gas and steam turbines, conveyors, feeders, joints, mills, controls, and many other categories of process equipment. *Gain valuable insight into the topics of vibration analysis and life-cycle assessment. *Perform major and minor audits of existing plants and machinery trains. The best source of on-the-job guidance for process engineers, Process Engineering Equipment Handbook provides the answers you seek, in quick-access alphabetical order.

*Product Details*
* Hardcover: 1008 pages
* Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (December 26, 2001)
* Language: English
* ISBN: 007059614X
* Size : 40 MB
* Format : pdf

http://rapidshare.de/files/25253906/...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25255930/...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25256051/...part3.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

العفو أخى الفاضل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أما بعد جزاك الله الف الف الف الف الف خير ياأخي*

أحاول ان أستفسر عن الكتاب الذي احتاجه وهو بعنوان (Heat Transfer in porous Media)وهذا الكتاب متاح في مكتبة الأمازون


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف الف الف خير يالأخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة اخوك من العراق


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Industrial Lasers & Their Applications 
Author: James T. Luxon
Publisher: Prentice Hall
Publication Date: 1985-01
Number Of Pages: 248

http://rapidshare.de/files/5924913/Industrial_Lasers_and_their_Applications__Prentice-Hall-1985_.pdf.html

```
pass: Golden Land Myanmar
```


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

*Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition*

الملفات المرفقة عبارة عن الكتاب الشهير

Machinery's Handbook 26th Edition

سوف يستغرق التحميل الكثير من الوقت ولكن الكتاب يستحق العناء
ارجو الإفادة للجميع

y0.zip 877 KB
ya.zip 6.1 MB - MATHEMATICS
yb.zip 13.1 MB - MECHANICS
yc.zip 17.5 MB - STRENGTH OF MATERIALS
yd.zip 8.7 MB - PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND TESTING OF MATERIALS
yf.zip 12.8 MB - DIMENSIONING, GAGING, AND MEASURING
yg.zip 38.1 MB - TOOLING AND TOOLMAKING
yh.zip 38.1 MB - MACHNING OPERATIONS
yi.zip 6.6 MB - MANUFACTURING PROCESSES
yj.zip 42.6 MB - FASTENERS
yk.zip 23.3 MB - THREADS AND THREADING
yl.zip 21.6 MB - GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS
ym.zip 33.4 MB - MACHINE ELEMENTS
yn.zip 661 KB - MEASURING UNITS


م.مجـــــــــدي..........


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

[BLINK]y0.zip 877 KB
ya.zip 6.1 MB - MATHEMATICS
yb.zip 13.1 MB - MECHANICS
yc.zip 17.5 MB - STRENGTH OF MATERIALS
yd.zip 8.7 MB - PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND TESTING OF MATERIALS
yf.zip 12.8 MB - DIMENSIONING, GAGING, AND MEASURING
yg.zip 38.1 MB - TOOLING AND TOOLMAKING
yh.zip 38.1 MB - MACHNING OPERATIONS
yi.zip 6.6 MB - MANUFACTURING PROCESSES
yj.zip 42.6 MB - FASTENERS
yk.zip 23.3 MB - THREADS AND THREADING
yl.zip 21.6 MB - GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS
ym.zip 33.4 MB - MACHINE ELEMENTS
yn.zip 661 KB - MEASURING UNITS[/BLINK]


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Fundamentals of Computational Fluid Dynamics






http://rapidshare.de/files/22818667/Lomax-Pulliam-Zingg_-_Fundamentals_of_Computational_Fluid_Dynamics__1999__4AH.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Turbomachinery - Design and Theory






http://www.mytempdir.com/397676 
http://rapidshare.de/files/14341806/Turbomachinery_Design_and_Theory.rar.html

```
[CENTER]PW: tnn [/CENTER]
```
or
http://www.mytempdir.com/397676​http://www.fetchbook.info/cover/medium/02/0824709802.jpg


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

An Introduction to Computational Fluid Dynamics 
The Finite Volume Method Approach
Author: H. Versteeg W. Malalasekra 
Publisher: Prentice Hall
Publication Date: 1996-02-13
Number Of Pages: 272
This book presents some of the fundamentals of computational fluid dynamics for the novice. It provides a thorough yet user-friendly introduction to the governing equations and boundary conditions of viscous fluid flows, turbulence and its modelling and the finite volume method of solving flow patters on a computer

http://rapidshare.de/files/14183512/An_introduction_to_computational_fluid_dynamics.djvu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Computational Methods for Fluid Dynamics
Author: Joel H. Ferziger
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2001-12-12
Number Of Pages: 423

In this 3rd revised and extended edition the book offers an overview of the techniques used to solve problems in fluid mechanics on computers and describes in detail those most often used in practice. Included are advanced methods in computational fluid dynamics, like direct and large-eddy simulation of turbulence, multigrid methods, parallel computing, moving grids, structured, block-structured and unstructured boundary-fitted grids, free surface flows. The 3rd edition contains a new section dealing with grid quality and an extended description of discretization methods. The book shows common roots and basic principles for many different methods. The book also contains a great deal of practical advice for code developers and users; it is designed to be equally useful to beginners and experts.The issues of numerical accuracy, estimation and reduction of numerical errors are dealt with in detail, with many examples

http://tinyurl.com/8ayl9​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

The Diesel Engine Reference Book

Author: Bernard Challen
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1999-05
Number Of Pages: 682
​

Chapter 1 The theory of compression ignition engines Chapter 2 The theory of turbocharging Chapter 3 Compound and other engine systems Chapter 4 Diesel combustion and fuels Chapter 5 Thermal loading Chapter 6 Thermodynamic mathematical modelling Chapter 7 Computational fluid dynamics Chapter 8 Modern control in diesel engine management Chapter 9 Inlet and exhaust systems Chapter 11 Fuel injection systems Chapter 12 Lubrication and lubricating oils Chapter 13 Bearings and bearing metals Chapter 14 Pistons, rings and liners Chapter 15 Auxiliaries Governors and Governor Gear Starting Gear and Starting Aids Heat Exchangers Chapter 16 Aircooled engines Chapter 17 Crankcase explosions Chapter 18 Exhaust smoke, measurement and regulation Chapter 19 Exhaust emissions Chapter 20 Engine noise Chapter 21 Larger engine noise and vibration control Chapter 22 Passenger car engines Chapter 23 Trucks and buses Chapter 24 Locomotives Chapter 25 Dual fuel engines Chapter 26 Marine engine applications Chapter 27 Condition monitoring

http://rapidshare.de/files/4562650/DiEnReBo.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/4563208/DiEnReBo.part2.rar.html

```
Password:rafcm
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Reciprocating_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar
25.38 MB

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/BROWN__R._N.__1997_._Compressors_-_Selection_and_Sizing__2nd_ed._.rar 
30.52 MB

Pipelines & Risers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/BAI__Y.__2001_._Pipelines_and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/BOUBEL__R._W.__1994_._Fundamentals_of_Air_Pollution__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/DAVENPORT__W._G.__2002_._Extractive_Metallurgy_of_Copper__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
يبدوا أنك نسيت ارفاق الملف
ألف شكر مقدمآ


----------



## هشام عبدالفتاح (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## هشام عبدالفتاح (20 أغسطس 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أهل الحديث (21 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Turbomachinery: Design and Theory*








Text offers an introduction to turbomachinery for senior undergraduate and beginning graduate students in mechanical, aerospace, chemical, design, and manufacturing engineering. Includes chapter problems. Useful as a reference to practicing engineers in the fields of propulsion and turbomachinery

http://www.mytempdir.com/397676
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/14341806/Turbomachinery_Design_and_Theory.rar.html


```
pass: tnn
```
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (21 أغسطس 2006)

High Temperature Mechanical Behaviour of 
Ceramic Composites
Author: Karl Jakus
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1995-05-01
Number Of Pages: 572

High Temperature Mechanical Behavior of Ceramic Composites provides an up-to-date comprehensive coverage of the mechanical behavior of ceramic matrix composites at elevated temperatures. Topics include both short-term behavior (strength, fracture toughness and R-curve behavior) and long-term behavior (creep, creep-fatigue, delayed failure and lifetime). Emphasis is on a review of fundamentals and on the mechanics and mechanisms underlying properties.

This is the first time that complete information of elevated temperature behavior of ceramic composites has ever been compacted together in a single volume. Of particular importance is that each chapter, written by internationally recognized experts, includes a substantial review component enabling the new material to be put in proper perspective. 
Shanti Nair is Associate Professor at the Department of Mechanical Engineering at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst. Karl Jakus is Professor at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst





http://rapidshare.de/files/5682913/High_Temperature_Mechanical_Behavior_of_Ceramic_Composites_by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (21 أغسطس 2006)

High-Performance Fibres
Author: England) Textile Institute (Manchester
Publisher: CRC Press
Publication Date: 2001-11-29
Number Of Pages: 329

Published in association with The Textile Institute, High Performance Fibres provides comprehensive coverage of the design, manufacture, capabilities, and applications of second- and third-generation high performance fibres, such as aramid copolymer, melt-spun fully aromatic polyester, and inorganic high-performance, high-tenacity fibres, finding varied applications including geotextiles and geomembranes for construction and civil engineering as well as special fibres within composite materials





http://rapidshare.de/files/5683084/High_Performance_Fibres_by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (21 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب فى سباكة المعادن High Integrity Die Casting Processes*

High Integrity Die Casting Processes
*Posted by* :: Alexpal | *Date* :: Aug 21, 2006 00:06:00 
*At request. Reupload. Link was deleted*

​


​​*Edward J. Vinarcik, «High Integrity Die Casting Processes»
Wiley-Interscience | ISBN 0471201316 | 2002 Year | PDF | 4,64 Mb | 256 Pages*
​
http://mihd.net/1.448/EJVinarcik.rar.html
أو
*Download from Rapidshare*
أو
*Download from Oxyshare*​


----------



## أهل الحديث (21 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations*

Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations
Author: Tyler G. Hicks Tyler Hicks 
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2004-08-01
Number Of Pages: 1200

Complying with the latest environmental regulations Design code changes LEED design considerations HVAC procedures Mobile and in-the-field methods "A classic compendium of step-by-step calculations for solving the most frequently encountered engineering problems in many engineering disciplines." -;dianahacker.com 5000 Essential Calculations for Engineers Packed with new data and methods, this invaluable handbook provides professionals with more than 5000 direct and related calculation procedures for solving common engineering problems quickly and easily. Now thoroughly revised and updated, Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations, Fourth Edition covers seven engineering disciplines: civil, architectural, mechanical, electrical, chemical and process plant, sanitary, and environmental. Written in the popular "cookbook" format, the handbook describes each problem to be solved; provides numbered calculation procedures to be followed; works out an actual problem; and presents related calculations in most instances. This fourth edition features numerous new topics from design code changes in civil engineering to composite usage in engineering design. Inside, you'll find new problem-solving coverage of: Anti-terrorism structural building changes Power-plant cost-cutting Efficient compliance with environmental regulations Wind energy systems LEED considerations in building design Developments in pumps and related calculations Freon-replacing refrigerants Computer programs that automate repetitive calculations Finite element analytic methods The fourth edition of Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations is a reference engineers will thank for answers time after time

Open this book for all the calculations you need in

*Civil Engineering 
* Architectural Engineering 
* Mechanical Engineering 
* Electrical Engineering 
* Chemical and Process Plant Engineering 
* Sanitary Engineering 
* Environmental Engineering

http://z11.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=39452
أو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NSTYVYV3​


----------



## أحـمـد (21 أغسطس 2006)

كل شي مغلق بالسعودية   

ياليت أخوي لو تجيب موقع لم يحجب :$


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 أغسطس 2006)

Practical Machinery Vibration Analysis and Predictive Maintenance, First Edition 
(Practical Professional)
Author: Cornelius Scheffer, Paresh Girdhar, 
Publisher: Newnes
Publication Date: 2004-09-09
Number Of Pages: 272







http://rapidshare.de/files/29909151/Practical_Machinery_Vibration_Analysis_and_Predictive_Maintenance.pdf​


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 أغسطس 2006)

Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers
Author: J. Edward Pope
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-12-09
Number Of Pages: 406
Average Amazon Rating: 5.0

Save time with this collection of straightforward, common-sense techniques that provide quick, accurate solutions to your engineering problems. Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers assembles hundreds of shortcuts, calculations, practical "how-to" methods, and concise background reviews into one convenient volume. Whether you're concerned with design, selection, or performance, you'll find fast, accurate answers here - all without wading through pages of theory

http://rapidshare.de/files/21111539/POPE__J._E.__1996_._Rules_of_Thumb_for_Mechanical_Engineers.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

Bearing Design in Machinery ​ 


 

(Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker)


Author: Avraham Harnoy
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2002-09-25
Number Of Pages: 664​ 
Covering the fundamental principles of bearing selection, design, and tribology, this book discusses basic physical principles of bearing selection, lubrication, design computations, advanced bearings materials, arrangement, housing, and seals; and recent developments in bearings for high-speed aircraft engines. Exploring unique solutions to challenging design problems, the book presents rare case studies, such as hydrodynamic and rolling-element bearings in series and adjustable hydrostatic pads for large bearings. The author focuses on the design considerations and calculations specific to hydrodynamic journal bearings, hydrostatic bearings, and rolling element bearings​


http://rapidshare.de/files/30417069/BDM.rar.html
​


----------



## motaz_95 (23 أغسطس 2006)

*PdM Secrets Revealed*






PdM Secrets Revealed - by Allied - 1st Ed6​ 




​


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

Title: Manual Gearbox Design
Author: Alec Stokes
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann Ltd (for SAE-Society of Automotive Engineers)
Publication Date: 1992(First published)
ISBN: 0 7506 0417 4 (British Library Cataloguing in Publication Data)
ISBN: 1 56091 256 1 (Library of Congress Cataloguing in Publication Data)

Preface:
This book has been written in an effort to put down on paper some of the experience I have gained during my forty-five years in the transmission design field, thirty-one years of which was designing Formula One gearboxes, and the last five years beforeretirement with Lotus Engineering as Chief Designer -Transmissions. Knowing ofno other book that covered this subject made me more determined to proceed with it.
I have attempted to work through the design procedure in the same order used on the many gearbox designs I have been involved with. Alternative types of crown wheel and pinion designs to the widely used Gleason system are covered, that is,Klingelnberg and Oerlikon. Various types of differential are described along withinterlock systems which prevent the selection of more than one gear at a time. It contains a wide coverage of gear failures, their causes and requirements to prevent further failures, together with an engineering understanding of lubrication and its application. The book also includes a list of materials along with the heat treatment applied and race-proven in the B.R.M. Formula One Racing Transmissions as a
guide to the designer.

Contents:

Crown wheel and pinion
Internal running gear
Lubrication of gears
Gear tooth failures
Crowa wheel and pinion designs
Oerlikon cycloid spiral bevel gear calculations
Gearbox design - rear-engined racing cars

http://rapidshare.de/files/29906887/Manual_Gearbox_Design.pdf
أو
http://mihd.net/5.297/ManualGearboxDesign.rar.html ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

Vector Mechanics for Engineers, Statics 

By: Ferdinand P. Beer, E. Russell Johnston Jr., Elliot R. Eisenberg, George H. Staab ​
ISBN: 0072930780 

Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math - 2003-06-04
Hardcover | 7 Edition | List Price: $122.50 (USD) | Sales Rank: 103261

For the past forty years Beer and Johnston have been the uncontested leaders in the teaching of undergraduate engineering mechanics. Over the years their textbooks have introduced significant theoretical and pedagogical innovations in statics, dynamics, and mechanics of materials education. At the same time, their careful presentation of content, unmatched levels of accuracy, and attention to detail have made their texts the standard for excellence

http://rapidshare.de/files/21696127/vmfe_PART_01.rar.html​
http://rapidshare.de/files/21702851/vmfe_PART_02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/21703866/vmfe_PART_03.rar.html​
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

Standard Handbook of Engineering Calculations
*Author:* Tyler G. Hicks Tyler Hicks 
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Publication Date:* 2004-08-01
*Number Of Pages:* 1200
*Average Amazon Rating:* 3.5

Editorial Description 
NEW IN THIS EDITION Complying with the latest environmental regulations Design code changes LEED design considerations HVAC procedures Mobile and in-the-field methods "A classic compendium of step-by-step calculations for solving the most frequently encountered engineering problems in many engineering disciplines." -;dianahacker.com 5000 Essential Calculations for Engineers Packed with new data and methods, this invaluable handbook 
provides professionals with more than 5000 direct

http://z11.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=39452
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30310911/standard_handbook_of_engineering_calculations.pdf



​


----------



## أهل الحديث (24 أغسطس 2006)

Tribology in Machine Design
Author: Tadeusz Stolarski
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1999-12-28
Number Of Pages: 298





Tribology in Machine Design explains the role of tribology in the design of machine elements. It shows how algorithms developed from the basic principles of tribology can be used in a range of practical applications within mechanical devices and systems.

The computer offers today's designer the possibility of greater stringency of design analysis. Dr Stolarski explains the procedures and techniques that allow this to be exploited to the full. This is a particularly practical and comprehensive reference source book for the practising design engineer and researcher. It will also find an essential place in libraries catering for engineering students on degree courses in universities and polytechnics. The material is grouped according to applications for ease of use and reference.

Subject covered from fundamentals to applied methods
Valuable to both student and professional readers
Cheaper than competing texts

http://rapidshare.de/files/19162514/Tribology_in_Machine_Design_0750636238.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Heat and Mass Transfer 
By: Hans D. Baehr Karl Stephan 
ISBN: 3540295267 
Publisher: Springer - 2006-05-22
Hardcover | 2 Edition | 22 Pages | List Price: $89.95 (USD)

This comprehensive presentation of the whole field of heat and mass transfer makes the reader familar with the fundamentals and enables him to solve practical problems. The basic theory is developed systematically, and the solution methods to all important problems are covered in detail. Therefore, this book will be useful not only to students, but likewise to scientists and practising engineers. All areas of heat and mass transfer are dealt with. Many calculated examples in the text and numerous exercises and elaborate solutions will facilitate learning and understanding. For the second edition, changes apply to heat and mass transfer correlations based on theoretical results or experimental findings. They were adapted to the state-of -the-art. Some of the worked examples as well as the compilation were revised or updated

size: 10.97 MB
*Fast non-rapidshare mirror*
http://mihd.net/1.613/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30068864/Heat_and_Mass_Transfer.rar

​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Discontinuous Finite Elements in Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer (Computational Fluid and Solid Mechanics)

http://www.uploading.com/?get=PKDXKS29
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30066932/Discontinuous_Finite_Elements_in_Fluid_Dynamics_and_Heat_Transfer.rar

​
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*An Introduction to Microelectromechanical Systems Engineering, Second Edition*

*ISBN:* 1580535909

*Author:* Nadim Maluf / Kirt Williams
*Publisher:* Artech House Publishers 
*Edition:* Second edition (June, 2004)
*Hardcover:* 304 pages





*Summary*
Bringing you up-to-date with the latest developments in MEMS technology, this major revision of the best-selling An Introduction to Microelectromechanical Systems Engineering offers you a current understanding of this cutting-edge technology. You gain practical knowledge of MEMS materials, design, and manufacturing, and learn how it is being applied in industrial, optical, medical and electronic markets. The second edition features brand new sections on RF MEMS, photo MEMS, micromachining on materials other than silicon, reliability analysis, plus an expanded reference list. 
With an emphasis on commercialized products, this unique resource helps you determine whether your application can benefit from a MEMS solution, understand how other applications and companies have benefited from MEMS, and select and define a manufacturable MEMS process for your application. You discover how to use MEMS technology to enable new functionality, improve performance, and reduce size and cost. The book teaches you the capabilities and limitations of MEMS devices and processes, and helps you communicate the relative merits of MEMS to your company’s management. From critical discussions on design operation and process fabrication of devices and systems, to a thorough explanation of MEMS packaging, this easy-to-understand book clearly explains the basics of MEMS engineering, making it an invaluable reference for your work in the field
التحميل
http://tinyurl.com/8bwlp

أو

http://tinyurl.com/cnvup
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30222237/www.STADTAUS.com_Hardware_-_An_Introduction_to_Microelectromechanical_Systems_Engineering_2nd_editio

​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب رائع*

كتاب رائع

سأبدأ به من البداية

:5: :5: :5: :5: 
Handbook_Engineering_Contents.pdf


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code 1998 Base
with 1999 and 2000 Addendas 
295 Mb







```
ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code 1998 Base
with 1999 and 2000 Addendas | 295 Mb


Content

Section 1 - Rules for Construction of Power Boilers
Section 2A - Ferrous Material Specifications
Section 2B - Nonferrous Material Specifications
Section 2C - Specifications for Welding Rods, Electrodes, and Filler Metals
Section 2D - Properties
Section 3, Division 1 - Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components
Section 3NCA - General Requirements for Division 1 and 2
Section 3NB - Class 1 Components
Section 3NC - Class 2 Components
Section 3ND - Class 3 Components
Section 3NE - Class MC Components
Section 3NF - Supports
Section 3NG - Core Support Structures
Section 3NH - Class 1 Components in Elevated Temperature Service
Section 3, Division 2 - Code for Concrete Reactor Vessels and Containments
Section 3, Division 3 - Containement Systems for Storage and Transport
Section 4 - Rules for Construction of Heating Boilers
Section 5 - Nondestructive Examination
Section 6 - Recommended Rules for the Care and Operation of Heating Boilers
Section 7 - Recommended Guidelines for the Care of Power Boilers
Section 8, Division 1 - Rules for the Construction of Pressure Vessels
Section 8, Division 2 - Alternative Rules
Section 8, Division 3 - Alternative Rules for Construction of High Pressure Vessels
Section 9 - Qualification Standard for Welding and Brazing Procedures
Section 10 - Fiber-Reinforced Plastic Pressure Vessels
Section 11 - Rules for Inservice Inspection of Nuclear Power Plant Components
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/25842867/ASME.part1.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25846373/ASME.part2.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25849793/ASME.part3.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25858977/ASME.part4.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25863061/ASME.part5.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25865355/ASME.part6.rar
47.68 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/25865792/ASME.part7.rar
8.68 MB
pass: leo001
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 091445823X
Pressure Vessel Handbook, 10th Edition
*Author:* Eugene F. Megyesy
*Publisher:* Pressure Vessel Handbook Pub
*Publication Date:* 2005-01-30
*Number Of Pages:* 511
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.5

Editorial Description 
The Pressure Vessel Handbook covers design and construction methods of pressure vessels made of carbon steel. The Handbook reflects the continuous revisions of the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section VIII, Division 1; as well as ANSI standards, API specifications, piping codes, and pressure vessel laws. The book contains 460 illustrations, 95 tables, and 30 charts

http://rapidshare.de/files/27611666/Pressure_Vessel_Handbook_-_E._Megyesy__10th._Ed._.pdf.html ​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Section_1_Statistics*

Section_1_Statistics
:5: :5: :5: :5: :5: 
:31: :31: :31:  :31: :31:


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

```
Cengel, Yunus A. and M. A. Boles, Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach, 5th ed, McGraw-Hill
```


```
[CENTER]PDF| English | 2006 |rar 31 Mb | Ed. 5 | ISBN: 0073107689[/CENTER]
 
 
 
[CENTER]Description[/CENTER]
 
 
[CENTER]The worldwide bestseller Thermodynamics: An Engineering Approach brings further refinement to an approach that emphasizes a physical understanding of the fundamental concepts of thermodynamics. The authors offer an engineering textbook that "talks directly to tomorrow's engineers in a simple yet precise manner, that encourages creative thinking, and is read by the students with interest and enthusiasm."[/CENTER]
 
 
 
The new edition features an early introduction of the first law of thermodynamics, separate coverage of closed systems energy analysis, combined coverage of control volume mass and energy analysis, and revised coverage of compressible flow. Over 300 comprehensive problems have been added to this physically intuitive text, many of which come from industrial applications.
[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=2]رمز:
 
[LEFT]Contents

1 Introduction and Basic Concepts
2 Energy Conversion and General Energy Analysis
3 Properties of Pure Substances
4 Energy Analysis of Closed Systems
5 Mass and Energy Analysis of Control Volumes
6 The Second Law of Thermodynamics
7 Entropy
8 [COLOR=black]Exergy[/COLOR]: A Measure of Work Potential
9 Gas Power Cycles
10 Vapor and Combined Power Cycles
11 Refrigeration Cycles
12 Thermodynamic Property Relations
13 Gas Mixtures
14 Gas Vapor Mixtures and Air-Conditioning
15 Chemical Reactions
16 Chemical and Phase Equilibrium
17 Compressible Flow
Appendix 1 Property Tables and Charts (SI Units)
Appendix 2 Property Tables and Charts (English Units)[/LEFT]
 
 
[LEFT][URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar[/URL][/LEFT]
[/SIZE]
 
 
[LEFT][URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/...s_por_axis.rar[/URL][/LEFT]
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

```
Summary:
This textbook is an introduction to heat and mass transfer oriented toward engineering students.

The subjects covered include heat conduction, forced and natural convection, thermal radiation, boiling, condensation, heat exchangers, and mass transfer. 

The book includes worked examples and end-of-chapter exercises. 

The third edition (2003) has been extensively revised and updated from the old second edition (1987).


[B]About the Authors:[/B]

John H. Lienhard IV is internationally known for his work in heat transfer and thermal science, which spans some 40 years of research and teaching. He is a professor at the University of Houston and the creator of the program Engines of Our Intenguity which airs on public radio nationally. He is a member of the US National Academy of Engineering and has received dozens of awards for his research and teaching
John H. Lienhard V is a professor at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology working in the fields of heat transfer and fluid mechanics. During more than 15 years at MIT, he has received several awards for his teaching, as well as awards for his research. He is a Fellow of the American Society of Mechanical Engineers
```
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/25603617/htt.rar.html
7.57 mb
Password: betah


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Harris' Shock and Vibration Handbook









*Summary*
Chapters are grouped according to subject matter. The first group discusses theory; the second considers instrumentation and measurements, and procedures for analyzing and testing systems subjected to shock and vibration. Vibration that is induced by ground motion and fluid flow is considered next; then methods of controlling shock and vibration; followed by chapters on packaging engineering to prevent equipment from being damaged in transit; on the theory and practice of equipment design; and on the effects of shock and vibration on humans. New material includes computer techniques for solving problems, new instrumentation based on microchip technology, advances in analysis of data and models, application of finite element methods, and test criteria and specifications
التحميل
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=wUqO8a
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20319399/Harris_C.M.___Piersol_A.G._-_Harris__Shock_And_Vibration_Handbook_5th_Ed__McGraw_Hill_2002_.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Fundamentals and Technology of Combustion*

*Summary:*
Fundamentals and Technology of Combustion contains brief descriptions of combustion fundamental processes, followed by an extensive survey of the combustion research technology. It also includes mathematical combustion modeling of the processes covering mainly premixed and diffusion flames, where many chemical and physical processes compete in complex ways, for both laminar and turbulent flows. The combustion chemistry models that validate experimental data for different fuels are sufficiently accurate to allow confident predictions of the flame characteristics. This illustrates a unique bridge between combustion fundamentals and combustion technology, which provides a valuable technical reference for many engineers and scientists. 

Moreover, the book gives the reader sufficient background of basic engineering sciences such as chemistry, thermodynamics, heat transfer and fluid mechanics. The combustion research and mathematical models fit between small-scale laboratory burner flames, and large-scale industrial boilers, furnaces and combustion chambers. The materials have been collected from previous relevant research and some selected papers of the authors and co-workers, which have been presented mainly in different refereed journals, international conferences and symposia, thus providing a comprehensive collection
Furthermore, the book includes some of the many recent general correlations for the characteristics of laminar, turbulent, premixed and diffusion flames in an easily usable form. The authors believe that further progress in optimizing combustion performance and reducing polluting emissions can only be treated through understanding of 
combustion chemistry


التحميل 15 MB
http://depositfiles.com/files/107468/e0080441068.rar.html

```
password : www.blueportal.org
```
 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928/EL-MAHALLAWY__F.__2002_._Fundamentals_and_Technology_of_Combustion.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Instrumentation Reference Book, Third Edition*
*ISBN:* 0750671238
*Author:* Walt Boyes
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 3 edition (November 1, 2002) 
*Language:* English
*Hardcover:* 1062 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750671238
*Summary:*
Instrumentation is not a clearly defined subject, having a 'fuzzy' boundary with a number of other disciplines. Often categorized as either 'techniques' or 'applications' this book addresses the various applications that may be needed with reference to the practical techniques that are available for the instrumentation or measurement of a specific physical quantity or quality. This makes it of direct interest to anyone working in the process, control and instrumentation fields where these measurements are essential.

The latest edition of the Instrumentation Reference Book is a comprehensive and authoritative collection of technical information, which is of direct practical value to instrumentation and control engineers as well as all instrument technicians and users. It is also an indispensable addition to any academic library for the benefit of engineering and science students. Written by a collection of specialist contributors under the guidance of Walt Boyes, the third edition of this book (developed from the work originally published for more than 40 years as Jones Instrument Technology) has been updated to include chapters on the fieldbus standards, reliability, EMC, 'virtual instrumentation', fibre optics, smart and intelligent transmitters, analyzers, level and flow meters, and many more.

* Comprehensive and authoritative collection of technical information

* Written by a collection of specialist contributors

* Updated to include chapters on the fieldbus standards, reliability, EMC, 'virtual instrumentation', fibre optics, smart and intelligent transmitters, analyzers, level and flow meters, and many more

http://rapidshare.de/files/18376745/Instrumentation_Reference_Book.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/BOYES__W.__2002_._Instrumentation_Reference_Book__3rd_ed._.rar
part1
http://www.uploading.com/?get=L4R1JR09
part2
http://www.uploading.com/?get=344EZYCE
password : www.blueportal.org
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Plant Engineer's Handbook*
*ISBN:* 0750673281
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* (March 9, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 2000 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750673281
*Summary:*
Plant engineers are responsible for a wide range of industrial activities, and may work in any industry. This means that breadth of knowledge required by such professionals is so wide that previous books addressing plant engineering have either been limited to only certain subjects or cursory in their treatment of topics. The Plant Engineering Handbook offers comprehensive coverage of an enormous range of subjects which are of vital interest to the plant engineer and anyone connected with industrial operations or maintenance.

This handbook is packed with indispensable information, from defining just what a Plant Engineer actually does, through selection of a suitable site for a factory and provision of basic facilities (including boilers, electrical systems, water, HVAC systems, pumping systems and floors and finishes) to issues such as lubrication, corrosion, energy conservation, maintenance and materials handling as well as environmental considerations, insurance matters and financial concerns. One of the major features of this volume is its comprehensive treatment of the maintenance management function; in addition to chapters which outline the operation of the various plant equipment there is specialist advice on how to get the most out of that equipment and its operators. This will enable the reader to reap the rewards of more efficient operations, more effective employee contributions and in turn more profitable performance from the plant and the business to which it contributes.

The Editor, Keith Mobley and the team of expert contributors, have practiced at the highest levels in leading corporations across the USA, Europe and the rest of the world. Produced in association with Plant Engineering magazine, this book will be a source of information for plant engineers in any industry worldwide.

* A Flagship reference work for the Plant Engineering series

* Provides comprehensive coverage on an enormous range of subjects vital to plant and industrial engineer

* Includes an international perspective including dual units and regulations

http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar
13.85MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Fluid Mechanics: Worked Examples for Engineers







Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0852954050
*Title:* Fluid Mechanics: Worked Examples for Engineers
*Author:* Carl Schaschke
*Publisher:* Inst of Chemical Engineers UK
*Publication Date:* 1998-01
*Number Of Pages*
*Average Amazon Rating*

Editorial Description 
A collection of problems in fundamental fluid mechanics with accompanying solutions, aimed at supporting undergraduates and tutors involved in design projects.The book illustrates the application of theory in fluid mechanics and enables students new to the science to grasp fundamental concepts in the subject. The mathematical approach is simple for anyone with prior knowledge of basic engineering concepts. Additional problems at the end of each chapter aim to extend the readerâ€™s exp

http://rapidshare.de/files/26865900/Fluid_Mechanics_Worked_Examples_CARL_SCHASCHKE.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 


Flow of Fluids Through Valves, Fittings & Pipe TP-410 Metric

*Author:* Crane Valve

*Publisher:* Vervante
*Publication Date:* 1999-06-01
*Number Of Pages:* 114
*Average Amazon Rating*

​
Editorial Description 
Metric Edition - Crane Technical Paper No. 410 (TP-410) is the quintessential guide to understanding the flow of fluid through valves, pipe and fittings, enabling you to select the correct equipment for your piping system. Originally developed in 1942, the latest edition of Crane TP-410 serves as an indispensable technical resource for specifying engineers, designers and engineering students. TP-410 is authored by Crane Valve Group (CVG), one 
of the world's leading suppliers of valve products

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/6765022044e9be78854587.31342004/Flow of Fluids - Through Valve, Fittings and Pipes.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30310911/standard_handbook_of_engineering_calculations.pdf


​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0750621761
Diesel Engine Reference Book
*Author:* Bernard Challen
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Publication Date:* 1999-05
*Number Of Pages:* 682
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0​ 




​ 
The Diesel Engine Reference Book Second Edition
Lavishly Illustrated / 714 pages / 55.2 MB / PDF OCR'd
Chapter 1 The theory of compression ignition engines
Chapter 2 The theory of turbocharging
Chapter 3 Compound and other engine systems​ 
Chapter 4 Diesel combustion and fuels​ 
Chapter 5 Thermal loading
Chapter 6 Thermodynamic mathematical modelling
Chapter 7 Computational fluid dynamics
Chapter 8 Modern control in diesel engine management
Chapter 9 Inlet and exhaust systems
Chapter 11 Fuel injection systems
Chapter 12 Lubrication and lubricating oils
Chapter 13 Bearings and bearing metals
Chapter 14 Pistons, rings and liners
Chapter 15 Auxiliaries
Governors and Governor Gear
Starting Gear and Starting Aids
Heat Exchangers
Chapter 16 Aircooled engines
Chapter 17 Crankcase explosions
Chapter 18 Exhaust smoke, measurement and regulation
Chapter 19 Exhaust emissions
Chapter 20 Engine noise
Chapter 21 Larger engine noise and vibration control
Chapter 22 Passenger car engines
Chapter 23 Trucks and buses
Chapter 24 Locomotives
Chapter 25 Dual fuel engines
Chapter 26 Marine engine applications
Chapter 27 Condition monitoring​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/9047874/DER.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9047914/DER.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9049456/DER.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9050064/DER.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9050085/DER.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9050634/DER.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9050613/DER.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9051041/DER.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9051308/DER.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/9051417/DER.part10.rar​ 
PASSWORD: educ843 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0750650443
*Title:* Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design
*Author:* Julian Happian-Smith
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann Ltd
*Publication Date:* 2001-07-16
*Number Of Pages:* 600
*Average Amazon Rating:* 2.0

Editorial Description 
An Introduction to Modern Vehicle Design starts from basic principles and builds up analysis procedures for all major aspects of vehicle and component design. Subjects of current interest to the motor industry - such as failure prevention, designing with modern material, ergonomics, and control systems - are covered in detail, with a final chapter discussing future trends in automotive design. Extensive use of illustrations, examples, and case studies provides the reader with a thorough unders

http://rapidshare.de/files/29800059/An_Introduction_to_Modern_Vehicle_Design.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*The Automotive Chassis: Engineering Principles*

*Summary:*
The second English edition of The Automotive Chassis provides a clearly structured overview of chassis technology, including in-depth coverage of: 
Tires and wheels 
Axle kinematics 
Vehicle steering 
Springing and damper systems 
The platform concept 
Four wheel drive technology 
Suspension design 

Over 400 illustrations related basic engineering principles to the particular requirements of the chassis of vehicle mechanics. Additionally, the book now fully conforms to the international standards of ISO 8855 and SAE J670. 
The Automotive Chassis is essential reading for component and system engineers in both higher education and industry as well as for non-specialists who need to gain an understanding of the field

http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682/REIMPELL__J.__2001_._The_Automotive_Chassis_-_Engineering_Principles__2nd_ed._.rar 
12.6MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/12671243/Automotive_Chassis_2E.pdf ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/BURCHELL__T._D.__1999_._Carbon_Materials_for_Advanced_Technologies.rar
9.38MB
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16990285/TDBurchell.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Electric Vehicle Battery Systems*

*Summary:*
Electric Vehicle Battery Systems provides operational theory and design guidance for engineers and technicians working to design and develop efficient electric vehicle (EV) power sources. As Zero Emission Vehicles become a requirement in more areas of the world, the technology required to design and maintain their complex battery systems is needed not only by the vehicle designers, but by those who will provide recharging and maintenance services, as well as utility infrastructure providers. Includes fuel cell and hybrid vehicle applications.

Written with cost and efficiency foremost in mind, Electric Vehicle Battery Systems offers essential details on failure mode analysis of VRLA, NiMH battery systems, the fast-charging of electric vehicle battery systems based on Pb-acid, NiMH, Li-ion technologies, and much more. Key coverage includes issues that can affect electric vehicle performance, such as total battery capacity, battery charging and discharging, and battery temperature constraints. The author also explores electric vehicle performance, battery testing (15 core performance tests provided), lithium-ion batteries, fuel cells and hybrid vehicles. In order to make a practical electric vehicle, a thorough understanding of the operation of a set of batteries in a pack is necessary. Expertly written and researched, Electric Vehicle Battery Systems will prove invaluable to automotive engineers, electronics and integrated circuit design engineers, and anyone whose interests involve electric vehicles and battery systems.

* Addresses cost and efficiency as key elements in the design process
* Provides comprehensive coverage of the theory, operation, and configuration of complex battery systems, including Pb-acid, NiMH, and Li-ion technologies
* Provides comprehensive coverage of the theory, operation, and configuration of complex battery systems, including Pb-acid, NiMH, and Li-ion technologies

http://rapidshare.de/files/21316871/DHAMEJA__S.__2001_._Electric_Vehicle_Battery_Systems.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21563238/Electric_Vehicle_Battery_Systems.zip.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
This reference offers a systematic approach to the dynamics and stability of vehicles such as cars, bicycles, trailers, motorcycles, and trains and shows how mathematical models of varying degrees of complexity can be used to suggest design guidelines for assurance of vehicle stability. Based on more than 30 years of teaching experience from a renowned authority in mechanical systems modeling, this volume illustrates the derivations of equations of motion using Newton's laws, Lagrange's equations, and bond graphs through a series of examples dispersed throughout the text and describes the similarities and differences in the stability properties of various vehicle types

http://rapidshare.de/files/30017285/vehicle_stability-NR.pdf​​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics*
*ISBN:* 0750651415
*Author:* Hans Pacejka
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition*
*Language:* English
*Hardcover:* 627 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750651415
*Summary*
In Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics Professor Hans Pacejka provides both basic and more advanced explanations of the pneumatic tyre and its impact on vehicle dynamic performance

Tyre and Vehicle Dynamics is the definitive book in tyre mechanics by the acknowledged leading world authority Hans Pacejka

The author provides both basic and advanced knowledge of the mechanical behaviour of the pneumatic tyre and its impact on vehicle dynamic performance. The theoretical treatment given to the subject is supported throughout by practical experimental observations, and the book also focuses on developing an understanding upon which mathematical models of tyre behaviour can be developed and used. The text then acquaints the reader with the way in which the tyre models are incorporated in vehicle models and how the tyre influences vehicle behaviour. Those working in any industry involving equipment with tyres, such as aircraft undercarriage designers, will find this book both extremely useful and relevant

The definitive text
Written by an acknowledged world authority
Examples of modern applications back up the tyre model theory

http://rapidshare.de/files/21109924/PACEJKA__H._B.__2002_._Tyre_Mechanics_and_Vehicle_Dynamics.rar 
أو
http://www.uploading.com/?get=RTIJRY6C
password : www.blueportal.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Worldwide developments in pump theory, design and applications have continued to
emerge, and these have begun to affect the outlook of pump engineers and users to such
an extent that a third edition has become overdue. Pumps have continued to grow in size,
speed, and energy level, revealing new problems that are being addressed by innovative
materials and mechanical and hydraulic design approaches. Environmental pressures
have increased, and these can and are being responded to by the creative attention of
pump engineers and users. After all, the engineer is trained to solve problems, employing
techniques that reflect knowledge of physical phenomena in the world around us. All of
this has led the current authors to respond by adding new sections and by revising most
of the others as would be appropriate in addressing these developments. Specifically the
following changes should be noted.
Centrifugal pump theory, in the rewritten Section 2.1, proceeds from the basic governing
fluid mechanics to the rationale that underlies the fundamental geometry and performance
of these machines—while maintaining the concrete illustrations of design
examples. A new subsection on high-energy pumps is included.
An update has been made to Section 2.2.1 on major components of centrifugal pumps.
Section 2.3.1 on centrifugal pump general performance characteristics has been
updated

http://rapidshare.de/files/19255371/Pump_Handbook_Igor-Karassik.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19418899/PH_060502.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/26609921/Pump_Handbook_Igor_Karassik.pdf.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow, Non-Newtonian Flow Modeling for Drilling and Production, and Flow Assurance Methods in Subsea Pipeline Design*
*ISBN:* 0884153207
*Author:* Wilson C. Chin
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing 
*Edition:* 1st edition (March 23, 2001) 
*Language:* English
*Hardcover:* 272 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0884153207
*Summary:*
Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow develops and applies modern analytical and computational finite difference methods for solving flow problems in drilling and production. It also provides valuable insights into flow assurance analysis in subsea pipeline design. Using modeling techniques that simulate the motion of non-Newtonian fluids, e.g., power law, Bingham plastic, and Herschel-Bulkley flows, this book presents proven annular flow methodologies for cuttings transport and stuck pipe analysis based on detailed experimental data obtained from highly deviated and horizontal wells. These methods are applied for highly eccentric borehole geometries to the design of pipeline bundles in subsea applications, where such annular configurations arise in velocity and thermal modeling applications.

Also covered extensively are the design and modeling of pipelines having non-circular cross-sections, where deviations from ideal circular geometries arise from plugging due to wax deposition and the presence of hydrates and asphaltenes. As in the case of annular flows, the new algorithms apply to fluids with general rheological description; for example, the methods show very precisely how flow rate and pressure gradient vary nonlinearly in practical problem situations.

* Includes Windows-based software that contains highly integrated, user-friendly color-graphics algorithms (available via the Gulf Professional Publishing website at www.gulfpp.com)

* Provides valuable insights into flow assurance analysis.

* Contains new algorithms on annular flows and fluids with general rheological descriptions supply solutions to practical problems

http://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/CHIN__W._C.__2000_._Computational_Rheology_for_Pipeline_and_Annular_Flow.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Title:** Root Cause Failure Analysis Plant Engineering Maintenance Series*
*ISBN:* 0750671580
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* April 15, 1999
*Pages:* 360 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750671580
*Summary*
Root Cause Failure Analysis provides the concepts needed to effectively perform industrial troubleshooting investigations. It describes the methodology to perform Root Cause Failure Analysis (RCFA), one of the hottest topics currently in maintenance engineering. It also includes detailed equipment design and troubleshooting guidelines, which are needed to perform RCFA on machinery found in most production facilities.

This is the latest book in a new series published by Butterworth-Heinemann in association with PLANT ENGINEERING magazine. PLANT ENGINEERING fills a unique information need for the men and women who operate and maintain industrial plants. It bridges the information gap between engineering education and practical application. As technology advances at increasingly faster rates, this information service is becoming more and more important. Since its first issue in 1947, PLANT ENGINEERING has stood as the leading problem-solving information source for America´s industrial plant engineers, and this book series will effectively contribute to that resource and reputation.

Provides information essential to industrial troubleshooting investigations
Describes the methods of root cause failure analysis, a hot topic in maintenance engineering
Includes detailed equipment-design guidelines

http://rapidshare.de/files/20322247/Mobley_RK_-_Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis__Butterworth_Heinmann_1999_.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21103576/MOBLEY__R._K.__1999_._Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8130268/Root_Cause_Failure_Analysis.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants*
* Volume 3, Second Edition *
* Machinery Component Maintenance and Repair *
*(Practical Machinery Management for Process Plants)*

*ISBN:* 0872017818
*Author:* Heinz P. Bloch / Fred K. Geitner
*Publisher:* Gulf Professional Publishing
*Edition:* 2 edition (October 29, 1990)
*Hardcover:* 576 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0872017818
*Summary*
Includes information on pump baseplate installation and grouting, repair and maintenance of mechanical seals, metal stitching, and managing rotor repairs at outside shops.

http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043/BLOCH__H._P.__1990_._Machinery_Component_Maintenance_and_Repair__2nd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?module=showBook&id=18275​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Industrial Power Engineering Handbook *
*(Newnes Power Engineering Series)*

*Summary*
Never before has so much ground been covered in a single volume reference source. This five-part work is sure to be of great value to students, technicians and practicing engineers as well as equipment designers and manufacturers, and should become their one-stop shop for all information needs in this subject area.

This book will be of interest to those working with: Static Drives, Static Controls of Electric Motors, Speed Control of Electric Motors, Soft Starting, Fluid Coupling, Wind Mills, Generators, Painting procedures, Effluent treatment, Electrostatic Painting, Liquid Painting, Instrument Transformers, Core Balanced CTs, CTs, VTs, Current Transformers, Voltage Transformers, Earthquake engineering, Seismic testing, Seismic effects, Cabling, Circuit Breakers, Switching Surges, Insulation Coordination, Surge Protection, Lightning, Over-voltages, Ground Fault Protections, Earthing, Earth fault Protection, Shunt Capacitors, Reactive control, Bus Systems, Bus Duct, & Rising mains

*A 5-part guide to all aspects of electrical power engineering

*Uniquely comprehensive coverage of all subjects associated with power engineering

*A one-stop reference resource for power drives, their controls, power transfer and distribution, reactive controls, protection (including over voltage and surge protection), maintenance and testing electrical engineering 

26MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/21310023/AGRAWAL__K._C.__2001_._Industrial_Power_Engineering_and_Applications_Handbook.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Motor Vehicle*

*Summary*
The thirteenth edition of The Motor Vehicle features up-to-date information on vehicle technology. Completely updated, the book is organized into three major sections focusing on: 
The Engine 
The Transmission 
The Carriage Unit 

The new edition features three new chapters devoted to electric propulsion, static and dynamic safety, and wheel and tires. The book also contains expanded information on: the compression ignition engine; automatic, semi-automatic and continuously variable transmissions; braking and traction; and steering. 

The Motor Vehicle provides practicing engineers, students, and car enthusiasts with a comprehensive reference to the car as we know it today. It is written in simple terms so that, despite the complexity of certain topics, readers will easily understand the concepts presented

http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Machinery's Handbook, 27th Edition 
(Machinery's Handbook (Large Print)

Author: Erik Oberg Franklin D. Jones Holbrook L. Horton Henry H. Ryffel 
Publisher: Industrial Press
Publication Date: 2004-04
Number Of Pages: 2693






Celebrating its 90th year, the newest edition of "The Bible" in its field brings together volumes of knowledge, information and data gathered, revised and improved upon from experts throughout the mechanical industries. Extraordinarily comprehensive yet easy to use since it premiered, Machinery's Handbook provides mechanical and manufacturing engineers, designers, draftsmen, toolmakers, and machinists with a broad range material, from the very basic to the more advanced. It has always, and continues to provide industry fundamentals and standards while it moves into the 21st century with material reflecting technological advances and offering vast editorial improvements, making the 27th Edition the best tool…ever! 

New Features
-A new more usable organization…every section has been reformatted so that you will never have to search outside of that area for information on the topic you are exploring.
-30% MORE math coverage…from the basic to the advanced, you'll find fractions, positive and negative numbers, derivatives and integrals, analytical geometry, circular segments, matrices and engineering economics
-New or revised material on…cutting tools, screw threads, symbols and abbreviations, threads and threading, disc springs, properties and materials, sine bars, and sheet metal
-Updated Standards
-New individual indices for standards, materials, and interactive equations

http://rapidshare.de/files/30912824/Machinery_s_Handbook_27th_Edition.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Thermodynamic Properties of Cryogenic Fluids
 (International Cryogenics Monograph Series)








Author: Richard T. Jacobsen Steven G. Penoncello Eric W. Lemmon 
Publisher: Springer - Kluwer Academic / Plenum Publishers (Mar 1997)
Publication Date: 1997-03-31
Number Of Pages: 326

Practicing engineers and scientist will benefit from this book's presentation of the most accurate information on the subject. The equations for fifteen important cryogenic fluids are presented in a basic format, accompanied by pressure-enthalpy and temperature-entropy charts and tables of thermodynamic properties. The book is supported by ICMPROPRS - an interactive computer program for the calculation of thermodynamic properties of the cryogenic fluids - that can be downloaded from the World Wide Web

http://rapidshare.de/files/30915129/Thermodynamic_Properties_of_Cryogenic_Fluids.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

A First Course in Turbulence
Author: H. Tennekes J. L. Lumley 


Publisher: The MIT Press

Publication Date: 1972-03-15

Number Of Pages: 300

The subject of turbulence, the most forbidding in fluid dynamics, has usually proved treacherous to the beginner, caught in the whirls and eddies of its nonlinearities and statistical imponderables. This is the first book specifically designed to offer the student a smooth transitionary course between elementary fluid dynamics (which gives only last-minute attention to turbulence) and the professional literature on turbulent flow, where an advanced viewpoint is assumed.

Moreover, the text has been developed for students, engineers, and scientists with different technical backgrounds and interests. Almost all flows, natural and man-made, are turbulent. Thus the subject is the concern of geophysical and environmental scientists (in dealing with atmospheric jet streams, ocean currents, and the flow of rivers, for example), of astrophysicists (in studying the photospheres of the sun and stars or mapping gaseous nebulae), and of engineers (in calculating pipe flows, jets, or wakes). Many such examples are discussed in the book.

The approach taken avoids the difficulties of advanced mathematical development on the one side and the morass of experimental detail and empirical data on the other. As a result of following its midstream course, the text gives the student a physical understanding of the subject and deepens his intuitive insight into those problems that cannot now be rigorously solved.

In particular, dimensional analysis is used extensively in dealing with those problems whose exact solution is mathematically elusive. Dimensional reasoning, scale arguments, and similarity rules are introduced at the beginning and are applied throughout.

A discussion of Reynolds stress and the kinetic theory of gases provides the contrast needed to put mixing-length theory into proper perspective: the authors present a thorough comparison between the mixing-length models and dimensional analysis of shear flows. This is followed by an extensive treatment of vorticity dynamics, including vortex stretching and vorticity budgets.

Two chapters are devoted to boundary-free shear flows and well-bounded turbulent shear flows. The examples presented include wakes, jets, shear layers, thermal plumes, atmospheric boundary layers, pipe and channel flow, and boundary layers in pressure gradients.

The spatial structure of turbulent flow has been the subject of analysis in the book up to this point, at which a compact but thorough introduction to statistical methods is given. This prepares the reader to understand the stochastic and spectral structure of turbulence. The remainder of the book consists of applications of the statistical approach to the study of turbulent transport (including diffusion and mixing) and turbulent spectra​
​

http://rapidshare.de/files/30890472/Tennekes_H.__Lumley_J.L._A_first_course_in_turbule nce__MIT__1970__T__310s_.djvu​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Vibration Fundamentals *
*(Plant Engineering Maintenance Series)*

*ISBN:* 0750671505
*Author:* R. Keith Mobley
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* (February 15, 1999)
*Pages:* 393 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/re...N%2F0750671505
*Summary:*
In a single useful volume, Vibration Fundamentals explains the basic theory, applications, and benefits of vibration analysis, which is the dominant predictive maintenance technique used with maintenance management programs.

All mechanical equipment in motion generates a vibration profile, or signature, that reflects its operating condition. This is true regardless of speed or whether the mode of operation is rotation, reciprocation, or linear motion. There are several predictive maintenance techniques used to monitor and analyze critical machines, equipment, and systems in a typical plant. These include vibration analysis, ultrasonics, thermography, tribology, process monitoring, visual inspection, and other nondestructive analysis techniques. Of these techniques, vibration analysis is the dominant predictive maintenance technique used with maintenance management programs, and this book explains the basic theory, applications, and benefits in one easy-to-absorb volume that plant staff will find invaluable.

This is the second book in a new series published by Butterworth-Heinemann in association with PLANT ENGINEERING magazine. PLANT ENGINEERING fills a unique information need for the men and women who operate and maintain industrial plants. It bridges the information gap between engineering education and practical application. As technology advances at increasingly faster rates, this information service is becoming more and more important. Since its first issue in 1947, PLANT ENGINEERING has stood as the leading problem-solving information source for America's industrial plant engineers, and this book series will effectively contribute to that resource and reputation.

Provides information essential to industrial troubleshooting investigations
Describes root-cause failure analysis
Incorporates detailed equipment-design guidelines

http://rapidshare.de/files/21104156/...ndamentals.rar
أو
8.8MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps offers both professionals and students a concise reference detailing the design, performance, and principles of operation of the different pumps types defined by the Hydraulic Institute. From historical background to the latest trends and technological developments, the author focuses on information with real-world practicality and techniques you can implement immediately.Beginning with the fundamentals, the text then shifts to real field cases that address applications, pumpage, system interaction, reliability, failure analysis, and practical solutions. By including specification parameters and criteria for the application of various pumps, this comprehensive book provides necessary and timely material that plant engineers, maintenance staff, operators can use and share with colleagues

Lev Nelik, "Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps: Fundamentals with Applications"
CRC Press 1999 | ISBN 0849307015 | PDF | 5.7 Mb | 152 pages

http://rapidshare.de/files/9891857/CRC_Press_-_Centrifugal_and_Rotary_Pumps-_Fundamentals_with_Applications__1999_.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9089444/CeRoPu.rar.html

```
Pass: aslan.sutu
```


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0750677198
*Author:* Yung-Li Lee / Jwo Pan / Richard Hathaway / Mark Barkey
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750677198
*Summary:*
This book is a summary of experimental and analytical techniques that are essential to students and practicing engineers for conducting mechanical component design and testing for durability. There is a serious need for engineers to have an overview on the entire methodology of durability testing and reliability to bridge the gap between fundamental fatigue research and its durability applications.

· Covers the useful techniques for component load measurement and data acquisition, fatigue properties determination, fatigue analysis, and accelerated life test criteria development, and, most importantly, test plans for reliability demonstrations. 
· Written from a practical point of view, based on the authors' industrial and academic experience in automotive engineering design.
· Extensive practical examples are used to illustrate the main concepts in all chapters.


http://rapidshare.de/files/5966556/Elsevier.Fatigue.Testing.and.Analysis.Theory.and.Practice.eBook-TLFeBOOK.MWL_eBooksVault.rar

```
PASSWORD: eBooks_RuLeZ
```
أو
http://snipurl.com/ongb
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/22815460/Lee__Y___Pan__J___Hathaway__R___Barkey__M_-_Fatigue_Testing_and_Analysis_Theory_and_Practice.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Failure Analysis Case Studies II*

*ISBN:* 0080439594
*Author:* D.R.H. Jones
*Publisher:* Pergamon 
*Edition:* (June 1, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 456 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080439594
*Summary:*
The first book of Failure Analysis Case Studies selected from volumes 1, 2 and 3 of the journal Engineering Failure Analysis was published by Elsevier Science in September 1998. The book has proved to be a sought-after and widely used source of reference material to help people avoid or analyse engineering failures, design and manufacture for greater safety and economy, and assess operating, maintenance and fitness-for-purpose procedures. In the last three years, Engineering Failure Analysis has continued to build on its early success as an essential medium for the publication of failure analysis cases studies and papers on the structure, properties and behaviour of engineering materials as applied to real problems in structures, components and design.


Failure Analysis Case Studies II comprises 40 case studies describing the analysis of real engineering failures which have been selected from volumes 4, 5 and 6 of Engineering Failure Analysis. The case studies have been arranged in sections according to the specific type of failure mechanism involved. The failure mechanisms covered are overload, creep, brittle fracture, fatigue, environmental attack, environmentally assisted cracking and bearing failures. The book constitutes a reference set of real failure investigations which should be useful to professionals and students in most branches of engineering


http://rapidshare.de/files/8130123/Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3597409/Failure_analysis-Case_studies-II-Jones.pdf.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

```
[SIZE=1]The Diesel Engine Reference Book Second Edition

Lavishly Illustrated / 714 pages / 55.2 MB / PDF OCR'd

Chapter 1 The theory of compression ignition engines
Chapter 2 The theory of turbocharging
Chapter 3 Compound and other engine systems
Chapter 4 Diesel combustion and fuels
Chapter 5 Thermal loading
Chapter 6 Thermodynamic mathematical modelling
Chapter 7 Computational fluid dynamics
Chapter 8 Modern control in diesel engine management
Chapter 9 Inlet and exhaust systems
Chapter 11 Fuel injection systems
Chapter 12 Lubrication and lubricating oils
Chapter 13 Bearings and bearing metals
Chapter 14 Pistons, rings and liners
Chapter 15 Auxiliaries
Governors and Governor Gear
Starting Gear and Starting Aids
Heat Exchangers
Chapter 16 Aircooled engines
Chapter 17 Crankcase explosions
Chapter 18 Exhaust smoke, measurement and regulation
Chapter 19 Exhaust emissions
Chapter 20 Engine noise
Chapter 21 Larger engine noise and vibration control
Chapter 22 Passenger car engines
Chapter 23 Trucks and buses
Chapter 24 Locomotives
Chapter 25 Dual fuel engines
Chapter 26 Marine engine applications
Chapter 27 Condition monitoring[/SIZE]
```
 
Diesel Engine Reference Book - compiled
http://rapidshare.de/files/4562650/DiEnReBo.part1.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.de/files/4563208/DiEnReBo.part2.rar.html 
Password:rafcm 


```
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9047874/DER.part01.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9047874/DER.part01.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9047914/DER.part02.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9047914/DER.part02.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9049456/DER.part03.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9049456/DER.part03.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9050064/DER.part04.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9050064/DER.part04.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9050085/DER.part05.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9050085/DER.part05.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9050634/DER.part06.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9050634/DER.part06.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9050613/DER.part07.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9050613/DER.part07.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9051041/DER.part08.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9051041/DER.part08.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9051308/DER.part09.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9051308/DER.part09.rar[/URL]
[URL="http://rapidshare.de/files/9051417/DER.part10.rar"]http://rapidshare.de/files/9051417/DER.part10.rar[/URL]
PASSWORD: educ843
```
 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

* Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook*​
*ISBN:* 0071361693
*Author:* Neil Sclater / Nicholas Chironis
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional
*Edition:* 3 edition (June 13, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 500 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0071361693
*Summary:*
2,501 mechanisms and mechanical devices – at your fingertips! 
A one-of-a-kind pictorial directory, Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook, Third Edition, gives you drawings and descriptions of time-tested components, mechanisms, and devices. A carefully compiled index lets you quickly find a specific component which may very well be the exact problem-solving answer you’ve been seeking. You can count on this guide to help you: 

* Recycle successful mechanical inventions into new products, with or without modifications 
* Design basic mechanisms from scratch with a chapter of tutorial text and formulas 
* Save time researching patents 
* Get a refresher on the design and function of bearings, belts, brakes, clutches, couplings, cranks, feeders, gears, genevas, joints, latches, linkages, pumps, screws, springs, and switches 
Stay on top of present and future trends in mechanical engineering and machine design, with up-to-date treatments of motion control systems; 2D and 3D CAD software; industrial robots and rapid prototyping (RP) systems; recent research and spinoffs of MEMS technology 

http://rapidshare.de/files/15576197/NSclater.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17815882/N.Sclater__N.P.Chironis_-_Mechanisms_and_Mechanical_Devices_Sourcebook._3rd_edition_KINGDWARF.zip.html 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0824799747
 Friction and Lubrication in Mechanical Design 
Mechanical Engineering 
(Marcell Dekker))
*Author:* Shirley Seireg
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 1998-09-01
*Number Of Pages:* 568
*Average Amazon Rating:* 

Editorial Description 
This book demonstrates how to control mechanisms of contact mechanics, heat generation and transfer, friction, noise generation, lubrication, and surface damage due to mechanical and thermal variables. Friction and Lubrication in Mechanical Design reviews various classical and new tribology problems beginning with history and ending with numerical optimization and examples, simplifies access to information for predicting and preventing friction and wear, and provides a useful tool for everyone

http://rapidshare.de/files/23186511/0824799747.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Tribology Handbook*
* Second Edition*

*Author:* M J NEALE
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann
*Edition:* 2 edition February 22, 1996
*Hardcover:* 640 pages

*Summary*
The renowned reference work is a practical guide to the selection and design of the components of machines and to their lubrication. It has been completely revised for this second edition by leading experts in the area
CONTENTS INCLUDE: Bearings; Drives and seals; Lubricants; Lubrication and working conditions; Component failures, maintenance and repair; Basic tribology and design reference

http://rapidshare.de/files/21108113/NEALE__M._J.__1995_._The_Tribology_Handbook__2nd_ed._.rar 
16.6MB​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

*Engineering Tribology, Second Edition*

*Summary*
The field of tribology encompasses knowledge drawn from the disciplines of mechanical engineering, materials science, chemistry and physics. The control of friction and wear, the aim of the subject, is comprehensively and accessibly addressed in this 2nd edition of Engineering Tribology. This interdisciplinary approach has proven to be a very successful way of analyzing friction and wear problems. In conjunction with this 2nd Edition, MATLAB computer programs will be accessible for practical applications via the Butterworth-Heinemann website.

A basic feature of Engineering Tribology 2nd Edition is the emphasis on describing various concepts in an accessible manner for the benefit of non-specialists. This principle is applied from the beginning of the book, where the reader is introduced to the fundamental concept of tribology. This concept is then used to show how the various topics in tribology are interrelated to form one coherent subject. A direct graphical illustration of the mechanisms controlling tribological phenomena is presented. Carefully prepared diagrams allow rapid appreciation of the basic ideas and facts in tribology. The numerical analysis of hydrodynamic lubrication is supported by a number of computer programs which are included in the book. The control of wear is given extensive treatment with a thorough discussion of lubricant additives, solid lubricants and surface coatings. The effectiveness of coatings in suppressing specific forms of wear is analyzed together with the methods of coatings deposition. More than 1000 references are provided to give the reader access to more specialized information if required.

An essential aspect of all engineering industry
Highly illustrated, comprehensive subject coverage
Practical applications used as examples where appropriate 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21134578/STACHOWIAK__G._W.__2000_._Engineering_Tribology__2nd_ed._.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/2107075/smileybooks.net__0750673044.rar.html
*pass:* smileybooks.net​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

Lubrication Fundamentals
 Second Edition

Marcell Dekker
*Author:* D.M. Pirro
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2001-08-15
*Number Of Pages:* 544

Emphasizing the need for lubrication and careful lubrication selection, this second edition discusses product basics, machine elements that require lubrication, methods of application, and lubricant storage, handling, and conservation. It emphasizes the need for lubrication and careful lubricant selection and provides concise descriptions of the basic features of a comprehensive selection of machinery, the refining process, base stocks, hydraulic systems, environmental lubricants

http://rapidshare.de/files/22182486/LF.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (29 أغسطس 2006)

*Reciprocating Compressors*
*Operation and Maintenance*

*Summary*
For anyone responsible for purchasing, servicing, or operating reciprocating compressors, this book discusses the theory of operation and explains how to install, troubleshoot, overhaul, and repair all types of compressors.
This broad comprehensive text offers practical details on how to purchase, service, operate, and maintain compressors used in any of the process industries such as pulp and paper, mining, food processing, pharmaceuticals

http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/BLOCH__H._P.__1996_._Reciprocating_Compressors_-_Operation_and_Maintenance.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17384092/Recip_Comp.rar.html​


----------

